# Single girls having/considering IVF part 3



## aweeze

New home 

Who's first then


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Me


----------



## dottiep

Not fair.....my drugs knock me out and I keep falling asleep on the sofa!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

...whereas I seem to have problems sleeping at the moment and often find myself up at 1am watching reruns of CSI


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls!!

Hope we are all well - Dottie and Roo (i know you've already gone roo!) - hope you have safe journey's out to Brno and all goes well with your treatments - it's lovely that you are both able to meet up while you are out there. Please keep us all updated as I am v excited for the pair of you!

Laura - hope you are OK today and you enjoy your weekend break in Derbyshire - enjoy that glass of wine and chats with your friend.  

I have come back from my consultation feeling very positive!!   Won't be having anymore IUI's - instead will be trying a cycle of IVF at my clinic this summer. The consultant suggested the antagonist type of IVF cycle which has less side effects and a shorter time using the stimming drugs. The current success rate for my age at the clinic is around 42% - much better than the 10-15% with the IUI's! They will hopefully be able to order in donor sperm from the Louis Hughes centre in London or I may be able to use one of the clinics donors. They are going to e mail me about this next week. Alternatively if the sperm is not available I will be able to have my EC and ET at a clinic in Alicante which the Wessex has links with for women using donor eggs. I will have all my scans etc at wessex and just go out to spain for 4/5 days for the actual proceedures. They have plenty of donor sperm at the Alicante Clinic. 

So whatever happens I am all set to go this summer - cost in the region of 4-5k but it'll be worth it in the end! So all in all I am very pleased with my consultation and they didn't charge me for it - said that I could have it for free - bless em!!

off to a wedding reception tonight so going to have a couple of drinks before I get v healthy for the summer!!!!

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

I am getting soooooooooooo fed up of waiting for my period to start my 2nd cycle.  Am going to call clinic next week and they will give me some progestrone to start it.  I just feel that im not doing anything about getting pregnant, I was much better when I was injectiong as I was doing something about it.

Sorry to moan.

Lou hope Ellis is happy and well

Sam hope all is good with your 2 treasures.

lots of       to you all and have a great bank holiday.

Chowy xx


----------



## some1

Katie - really glad your consultation went so well, those stats sound brilliant, now you've got something concrete to plan for you must be feeling really excited !

Chowy - hope your AF turns up soon, it must be so frustrating waiting!

Some1

xx


----------



## Felix42

Congrats Katie, that's sounding wonderfully positive! How exciting. 

Roo & Dottie, hope you two are doing well. Very excited for you  

Hope you have a chilled out weekend Laura. 

Not much new from me except I've booked my flights & accommodation in Brno. I am a little bit excited as you can tell!

Love & hugs to all,
F xx


----------



## winky77

Katie - wow you sound so much more    - I always feel better when I've made a definate decision about things and maybe that's the same for you!  Mind you...with those percentage odds I'd be a very happy bunny......us oldies don't fair quite so well on the stats but I am confident we are going to prove the stats wrong....starting with Roo and Dottie's Brno babs!    

Felix - great you have booked Brno....when are you going?  Am thinking ahead and might be there myself depending what happens in next few weeks....

Chowy.....  for getting AF and getting going again

Laura - enjoy Derbyshire.....heck you deserve some good wine and the company of old friends xxx

xDi


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo and Dottiep Hope all goes well in Cz-

Katie you sound very upbeat which is great- is you have DS in Alicante would you child be able to donor trace at 18, as Spanish law does not permit tracing? maybe something to consider if it is important to you.


Felix- it must be good to have plans in place- how is the FSH going?
Laura and Some1 take care.

Lou hope thatyou and Ellis have a good weekend- are you back at work yet?  Send Kimberely and Amelia my love if you are contacting her
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I went to school in Bournemouth so have a nice time if you make it to the beach!! Hope the sun shines
L x


----------



## dottiep

Katie - good news!  All sounding v positive.  I wish the stats looked that good for old ladies like me!!

Well I've just about finished packing - desperately trying to keep to a small case but it's sooo hard      Still the forecast says 25 - 28 from tues onwards...maybe I can find a park to lie in ... sleep and sunbathe!
Am taking lap top so will keep in touch.

Ju - do let me know how you get on with clinic.

take care everyone - here's hoping both Roo & I come back with a little something extra!!

Dottie
xx


----------



## suzie.b

Good luck Dottie and Roo.

Just thought I'd mention, lots of people recommended the restaurant Brabander - apparently its fantastic.  We couldn't find it .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Suzie

Yes I saw that on the Refrofit thread - have checked out their website & located it on the map...will let you know if I have more luck in reality! Hope all good with you.

X


----------



## Felix42

for extra cargo on the way back Dottie ~(& Roo). 

Hope you're doing ok too Chowy and that you're having a chilled weekend Laura. 

Dottie, an expanded 2ww diary of your trip would be great! 
Wishing you lots of 

F xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lots of luck Dottie, have a safe journey x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good luck to those who are off to Repro    
Katie - your news does sound positive - go girl!  
Hope everyone has a chilled weekend planned.
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## dottiep

Greetings all from sunny Brno!

Had a scan at Reprofit thismorning & met Stepan so feel a bit more relaxed about everything.  
Had a bit of a wobble last night - suddenly asked myself what on earth I was doing on my own in a strange country about to have IVF using an unknown Czech guy's sperm....to make it more surreal, watching Eurovision on Czech tv!  I just wanted to get on the next plan home - Ju thanks for your texts! You helped me keep my sanity. Things always look better in daylight however!

I'm meeting up with Roo and a couple of girls from the Reprofit thread at some point today hopefully.

EC planned for tuesday at 7.45 - not much point going to bed given how poorly I'm sleeping at the moment anyway! 

It's a lovely day here so will go & explore...

More later.

Enjoy the BH ladies!
dottie
xx


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, my, that does sound a surreal experience! It will be good to meet up with the others though I'm sure. You're certainly not missing out weatherwise here. As Ju says its pouring here - was raining all night. Hope you have a lovely chilled day. Think of that lovely little one(s!) you'll be bringing home. Please pass on my love & lots of luck to Roo too!

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Dottie - glad you got to Brno safely - was thinking about you yesterday. Very glad to hear that you have lovely sunshiney weather - it is terrible here, really grey and dismal!  

Hope you and Roo manage to meet up OK later - please pass on my best wishes to her. 

Good luck to the pair of you! Keeping my fingers crossed for you both, 

Love
Katiexx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottiep glad you arrived safely in Cz- you are brave but foucs on your goal. Have a lovely time with the other FF girls.
Hope you are bringing back extra baggage soon!!
Thinking of you hun
L x


----------



## suzie.b

Hi Dottie, I know what you mean, hun, I've had a few wobbles myself - all worth it now, of course, so just keep at it.  I did have a day when I though what on earth am I doing, giving birth to somebody else's child who isn't related to me at all.  It is a crazy thought and, if I'd thought about it a few years ago, I couldn't have imagined being in this situation.  Now, though, it seems ideal - my child won't have any of the traits I dislike about myself  and I'm going to have fun learning about the baby as it grows.  Good luck with all your tx.  Stepan is a nice guy, isn't he?  Have you seen Marek yet?  I thought he was really quite attractive.

Roo, really hope your tx goes smoothly tomorrow.  I'm sure it will but, remember, any hiccoughs are meant to be.  I'll be thinking about you.

By the way, the weather seems lovely here, albeit a bit windy.  Good for drying my washing.  Now you know what I've got planned for the day   .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi ladies & thanks for all your thoughts.
I met up with a really nice girl from the Reprofit thread at lunchtime today & we've spent the afternoon exploring & chatting (& eating & drinking!).  It feels so much better when you have more than just your own thoughts for company!  She had DE embryo transfer thismorning so we both took it easy.

Am meeting Roo at 8pm (our time) for pizza - all healthy eating here (NOT!) - will pass on your regards. I think she has her mum with her so will try not to talk about sperm too much!!!

Suzie - not met Marek yet but he is doing my EC on tuesday....will let you know what I think..

Am also feeling a bit better about the week as my good friend has booked to come out on wednesday to keep me company.  I was so happy when she called me today to confirm that I burst into tears in the street!.. Hormones!!!

anyway that's all from me.

sun still shining here.....  

Dx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all

Arrived in Brno this afternoon, been for a wander and have found the Brabander restaurant, looks ok form the outside.

All seems real now that I am actually here, was wishing my time away in Prague and just want to get on with it now !!

Will be good to meet up tonight Dottie and so glad that your friend is coming out on wednesday.

Thanks for all the good wishes, will let you know how it al goes tomorrow.

Roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

For all the girls in Czech - all the best my thoughts are with you.... I'll be picking your brains if I end up going out next Feb.        
lots of positive energy coming your way.
Take care
R x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel why have you changed your name Did you just fancy a change?

Good Luck to the Reprofit posse
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Roo and Dottie


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sorry should've said - was something I was think about purely cos the site can be viewed by all.  Thought the old name was a bit too close to mine.  nothing sinister - honest! ha ha
Take care
R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I thought maybe you'd been up to something and thought minx was more appropriate now!!
L x


----------



## Felix42

Roo, hope all goes well today. Thinking of you!!

That's lovely news that your friend is coming out Dottie.   for your wobble.

Mini, like the new name!  

I'm reading a book called Inconceivable at the min, all about a 42 year old woman with high FSH having a 2nd child against the odds.  I'm hoping it's got an uplifting effect.  My bro & sis in law have just left after a lovely weekend despite the weather.  They've been very supportive about my upcoming tx which is lovely of them, especially considering they can't have children themselves (and prefer not to go in for tx). As they say themselves they're just so happy they found each other. 

Hope everyone is having a good Bank Holiday.  Definitely better weather in Brno than here - pouring still!!

How are you doing Suzie?  Good I hope.  Have you told many people?

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## suzie.b

Roo, today's the day, hun.  Keeping everything crossed for you.  In fact, you should be in there right now - on your back with your legs in the air    .  Get yourself a taxi back to the hotel and get yourself resting and allow those embies time to get digging in.  Glad you managed to find the Brabander - probably couldn't find it because Olive Man was having his hissy fit that evening  .

Felix, I've read that book too and really enjoyed it although it didn't give me the benefit I'd hoped for.  I was already doing all the things she was doing.  I've told hardly anyone so far - feel a bit odd doing that as it doesn't really feel real yet.  Maybe when I start to get a bump - I'll probably rather admit to being pregnant than them thinking I've eaten too many pies .

Mini - like the new name.  So you're a bit of a minx are you?

Dottie, glad your friend is coming to keep you company - it's a lonely journey without our friends, isn't it?

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo really hope that it goes well today, wishing you loads of luck for the next 2 weeks
L x


----------



## Chowy

Hi

Best of luck Dottie and Roo, thinking of you and sending lots of    

Chowy


----------



## Roo67

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the good wishes, had 2 Grade 1 hatching blastocysts trasferred this afternoon, was a very difficult procedure and I think it took about 20-30 mins and was quite painful in parts - but all done now and hope they are ready to snuggle in for the next 8 or so months.

Rewarded myself with a hot choc with Dottie afterwards and am now sat with my feet up checking up on you all. Tried to have a sleep but a bit difficult when someone else is in the room.

Just looked in the mirror and have got a lovely bit of sun burn going on - on my chest    - no rain here Felix !!

Hope everyone had a lovely bankholiday, and are looking forward to going back to work tomorrow  

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Roo, sorry to hear that the ET was difficult.  that it's worth it. Those embies sound good!!! Definitely no chance of sunburn here this weekend. 

Fxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Well done Roo - sorry it was all a bit painful, but hoping it's all worth it in the end. Take care now, get some rest, have a safe flight back, and sending you lots of   for the 2WW....

Dottie - hope you're doing OK out there. Good luck for tomorrow...thinking of you, lots of   to you too

Just back from Derbyshire - horrid long drive in pouring rain and howling gales, so not got much energy now, but will catch up with everyone else's news soon

Hope you all had lovely weekends,
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Laura, sorry to hear about your rotten journey home.  Hope you have a chilled evening.

Dottie,    for your EC tomorrow! 

Chowy, any sign of your AF yet?  You must be on tenterhooks.

Roo, are you flying back tomorrow?  

Suzie, it is a nice book isn't it?  I like the author's idea that we need to learn to look after ourselves in advance of being ready to look after a little one.  Doesn't sound like anyone would think you've been eating all the pies yet! 

F xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

ha ha - have been known to be a bit of a minx in my time!!  
Roo  - take care of yourself and enjoy thehot chocolate!  Have just started on Zita West's liver detox diet thing - mmmmmmm chocolate... yes the cravings are here!     
All the best Dottie for your EC..     
Thinking of you all over here in sunny Scotland!
Hope everyone else is enjoying the bank holiday!  I know that I'm not lookinf forward to going back to work tomorrow.....
Take care
R x


----------



## kylecat

Wow Roo - fabulous news about the two little embies on board - sorry to hear it was painful - hopefully the next painful thing you will encounter is giving birth!!!  

Dottie - thinking of you - hope that the EC goes OK tommorrow - keep us up to date on your progress    

Laura - glad you are back safely from Derbyshire - sounds like an awful drive - I have to drive to manchester wed eve - hope the weather is a little better then  . Did you hear from LWC if you can cycle again in June?

Felix - glad you have your plans in place for Brno - I might come across as a bit thick here but what it OE? Is it IVF using your own eggs?!  

Welcome mini the minx - love the new name! What is actually involved in a liver detox diet? Sounds interesting!

I am feeling loads better than I did last week - got my plans in place for this summer with IVF -just wish the school holidays would come round quicker now - only 7 weeks to go! 

Loads of love
Katiexxx


----------



## winky77

As Mini minx says....we have SUNSHINE in Scotland..!!!     Unheard of on a bank holiday....and typical when I am trying not to think of today as a bank holiday because I have so much work to do....oh the joys (not!!) of self employment....

Roo and Dottie.....am loving hearing all about your journeys in Brno and keeping everything crossed for both of you.....hope you're taking lots of pics for the baby album..'here's one of me and 'Auntie Dottie' having a hot chocolate on the day you were put in my tummy' !!!!  How cool would that be!  Great that you have each other out there and Roo's mum and Dottie's friend coming too.  I hope if I end up going out there that the timing coincides with someone else as it's so good to have the support of this network.  We had our first official Scotland meet up on Saturday when Miniminx (the name changer!)  and I met for a long lunch and FF chat!  

looking forward to the next Brno postings!! 
xxD xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - have appt with consultant week after next but am just assuming no reason why they wouldn't let me cycle again in June....it's all money in their bank a/c after all. If there's a medical reason why they advise against, then of course I'll wait, but I think 1 month is OK to clear my system of the drugs etc. Let's see what consultant says

Def no sunshine here - can barely see through the mist and gloom out there....hope it cheers up for next weekend as I have long weekend with my family in Devon - we'll go mad shut indoors if it rains and we can't get out and about to the beach (there will be 7 adults and 2 very noisy and active toddlers in a small holiday home!)

Di/Minx - great that you go to meet - did you take any pics you can post on the ******** group? Would be lovely to put a face to the name Minx...and what a great new name it is by the way  

Must get on - only at work Tues/Weds this week and got a week's worth of work to do before heading off to Devon on Thurs...

Have a lovely evening everyone,
Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Hi Roo, thought there'd be a little hiccough - that must have been it.  So now it's all plain sailing for you.  Glad to hear you had a lovely hot choc with the lovely Dottie.  It's been warm here today - my sister was out in her garden sunning herself.  Makes a change as recently it's been chilly.  All the best for your 2ww and beyond.      

Didi glad you had a good meet - it's always good to actually meet with a fellow ff'er, isn't it? 

Katie, glad you're feeling better.  I'm sure the time will pass quickly - I know it did for me before tx - the 2ww is another matter though, isn't it? 

Mini, hope the liver detox isn't too challenging - I kept trying it but just couldn't get the hang of it, well couldn't keep it up every day without going off it .  I know, I love my food (except perhaps not now with the MS).  Could do with being a bit of a minx myself - been ages sinced I've done any minxing! 

Felix, yes I do like the book.  It does encourage women to think that perhaps they can do it even if they are a little older.  By the way, I think that people would think I had eaten too many pies, but definitely no more than normal    .

Got to go - feeling a bit iffy this evening again - hopefully not as bad as I have in the recent past so fx the MS is getting less.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Felix I am still waiting I would like to say patiently but that is far from the truth.  I am calling clinic tomorrow and they will scan me then prob bring on my period with progestrone.

Can I ask about why people seem to be going to Brno?  Am I being thick, are stats better there?

Enjoy work tomorrow, I know I wont, but I only have a 3 day week as off Friday too.

Chowy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Suzie - hope you feel a bit better soon. Have a nice relaxing evening

Chowy - no, not really related to stats when it comes to Brno - at least not as far as I am aware. Women going for donor eggs go there because waiting list much shorter than UK, and costs lower. And if using own eggs, main reason for going is again cost - cost of IVF at Reprofit is around half that of London clinics....so even with cost of flights/accommodation you end up making a considerable saving
Hope AF arrives soon...

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Suzie, so sorry to hear the MS is still bad. You poor thing.   I do take your point about that book & its maybe leading ppl to keep hope alive rather than moving on for treatment. 

Love & hugs to all,
F xx


----------



## Felix42

Sorry, Katie. I meant to answer your question. Yes OE just means I'm planning to use my own eggs (at least once) with IVF. As Laura mentions Chowy, IVF is a lot cheaper in Brno even including the flights & accommodation. The donors are anonymous still over there though. 

Good to hear you had a Scottish meet Di & Mini. It really does help doesn't it?

What a great idea to have pics done of Auntie Dottie & Auntie Roo in Brno in readiness for the future family albums.  

Sorry to hear you're having to work today Di. 

Love & hugs to all.
F xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi everyone,

Roo, well done today, hope them embies are snuggling in! Good luck with your 2ww  

Dottie, good luck for EC tomorrow, hope all goes well for you  

Hope everyone else is doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Thanks for all your good wishes ladies.... I'm nil by mouth from  midnight tonight & have to be up at 6 to get to clinic so had an early dinner with Roo & her mum.  Having an early night - will let you know how it goes tomorrow....fingers crossed!
Unfortunately there are no photos of auntie dottie and auntie roo drinking hot chocolate - I'm sure we could photoshop some though!

Enjoy work tomorrow all!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck tomorrow Dottie - thinking of you....

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

No we didn't take piccies but are already planning a reunion with babes in tow over her in Brno !! 

Had lovely dinner - got jimmies on and about to fall asleep to a DVD.


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,
Everyone seems to have been so busy! Hope the journey in Brno gets you what you want Roo and Dottie - I really admire your determination.  

What awful weather. Hasn't helped my mood...why is it that everyone that I come across at work, in the street and anywhere seems to be either pregnant, pushing a pram or loved up with some man? I'm beginning to feel like a social outcast! Sometimes it's just so lonely and painful that I want to scream and never stop. Maybe my looming 40th is having a negative affect on me! Or maybe it's the zolodex...

Does anyone know about assisted hatching? Also, the whole blastocyst thing...what's the advantage supposed to be? Neither of these have been suggested to me but I don't want to keep paying out money if there are other things I could be doing to help it all.

Anyone going to the National Infertility Day in London on 19th July? I have booked on and if anyone else is going it would be great to meet up...might even be less hormonally miserable then! 

Muddylane


----------



## dottiep

Hi Muddy!

I discussed assisted hatching with my cons at LWC on my last IVF cycle.  Basically I understand it to be where they make a tiny whole in the outer casing of the embryo so that it is easier to hatch out once put back and thus help it to implant.  In the end I didn't have it as the embryologist said that it wasn't necessary (ie: embryo casings not too thick - as can happen with more mature eggs).  I asked Stepan about it yesterday and he said that the embryologist would decide pre et.

Hope that helps!

Dx


----------



## muddypaws

Hey,
Thanks for the info...hope you are feeling OK...excited I hope! I will ask when I next go to clinic about the egg shells! 

Good luck Mrs.....really hope it works for you...Sending you.. 

Muddy x


----------



## kylecat

hey Muddylane! some days I feel exactly the same as you! It always seems to hit me in sainsburys!!  
Everywhere I look there are babies, mothers, lovely families - however I bet not all of them are as loved up as we think!!!

I hope that you feel better soon  

Katiexxx


----------



## some1

Roo - congratulations on successful et today (sorry to hear it was painful though)     for a speedy and successful 2ww

Dottie - good luck for tomorrow, hope it goes really smoothly and you and Roo come up with a matching pair of BFPs    

Some1

xx


----------



## Felix42

Ilike that idea Coco. I can certainly sympathise with you Muddy. Happy families & loved up couples do seems to be everywhere when we're feeling down don't they! Even though I know I'm now really comfortable with the idea of ttc & bringing up a child on my own, I still seem to need to keep dating to keep the dream alive. Very frustrating when part of me just wants to say concentrate on ttc. 

F xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great idea Coco - I am in urgent need of suggestions for ways to cheer myself up that don't include chocolate   

Seriously though, I think it's a really good idea to have a sticky thread on this - I'm sure we could all learn lots from eachother

Muddy -   to you. Know exactly how you feel. All my friends and colleagues have children (conceived the 'traditional' way)and I often feel very left out....and when you are ttc, it seems that all you see are pregnant women everywhere around you. Stay strong - it will be you soon....and in the meantime, we're all here whenever you feel like a bit of a moan.... 

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

For some reason I'd got my dates all wrong too. I was out having lunch when she text to say 'I'M PUPO'!! I wasn't expecting it yet


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Muddylane- re assisted hathching I enquired about it and assisted hatching, but it comes with risks as well as they can harm the embryo.  It is done if the  embryologist thinks the zona is thick.

Dottie good luck for the EC tomorrow are you having Acupuncture before and after et?

Roo- Have a peaceful time with your mum and take it easy PUPO missey!!

Night night girls
L x


----------



## Roo67

I can't quite believe it happened yesterday either. just getting packed and will have a leisurley stroll around Brno, before boarding the bus back to Prague, won't get home until around midnight tonight so hopefully will have a long lie in tomorrow.

I'm planning on taking it really easy for the next 2ww - no work, no stress - but we'll see. 

Should all be over for you now Dottie - rest up and take it easy this afternoon

I had some fruit salad and yoghurt for breakfast for you - wasn't that nice though  

Speak soon 

Roo xx


----------



## suzie.b

Roo, congratulations on being PUPO.

Dottie, good luck for tomorrow.  Only a day until your friend arrives too to keep you company.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi all,

Not great news from me I'm afraid. I only got 4 eggs.  I held it together in the clinic but cried as soon as I got in the taxi.  I know it only takes one but I only got 6 embryos from 17 eggs last time so am really worried none will make it.  This is going to be the longest 24 hours ever!
I really don't want all this to have been for nothing  I feel so alone and desperate right now.  Not quite sure where I took the wrong turning in life to end up sat in a hotel room in this strange place on my own going through this at my age. Can't stop crying and don't know what to do with myself.  sorry to feel sorry for myself...


----------



## some1

Oh Dottie    So sorry to hear that you are so upset.  You must be very disappointed not to have got more eggs, but I    that you have got quality over quantity.  It is going to be an especially tough 24 hours for you - it is so horrible just having to wait and having nothing constructive you can do to help - I will be thinking of you all the way through and sending lots of      to your eggs.  I wish that I could say something that would make things better - if only it were that easy.

Thinking of you and sending you a big cyber hug

Some1

xx


----------



## kylecat

Dottie - don't normally log on during the day, but it's half term and I'm glad that I did. You poor thing, I don't like to think of you on your own sat in the hotel room - I am glad that your friend is coming out tommorrow. It will be a long wait, but try to have a sleep if you can as it will make the time pass more quickly.  

As some1 says, I hope that one of those little eggs makes it - there are lots of stories on this website of people only having 2/3 eggs but then from one of those a little baby is born. Some people are even told to cancel egg collection, but ask the doctors to continue, and get 1 or 2 really good quality eggs. 

I am hoping and praying that you get some good news    , 

I know that there's not much we can do from this end, but we are all here for you and thinking of you, 

Katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Oh Dottie. I wish I could give you a big hug in person! This virtual  is as heartfelt though. From what I've read on the reprofit thread the embryologist is meant to be fantastic, so try & keep positive hun.  It really is just the one you need afterall & its got to be quality rather than quantity that counts. 

Remember you've not taken any wrong turns, each move you're making is proactively moving to your goal. You will not regret the actions you are taking to get there. Its lack of action that we regret. Its not whether you make it, its how & when! You WILL get there. I'm so pleased that your friend is coming over. One more day & she'll be there with you. 

We're all thinking of you & sending you   Take care of yourself & here's hoping for some good news about your embies shortly. Be kind to yourself. Its a brave leap of faith that you're going through. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Dottie  

Hope you are doing OK. The other girls have said it all really - keep thinking quality not quantity. Or best of all, try not to think too much at all...very much easier said than done I know. Have you a DVD you could watch to try and take your mind off things, or a really good book to read? Or if you feel up to it, as Coco suggests, a little wander around outside might help...

Your friend arrives tomorrow so at least you won't be alone. And in the meantime we're all here at the end of the internet/phone line if you need us....

Take care, am thinking of you
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Ladies - thank you so much for your positive thoughts,  I think I had a bit of a meltdown earlier - can I blame it on the hormones??
I'm trying to think positively about the next few days. Let's hope they can get at least one good one....

Have been relaxing in my room & dozing but might pop out shortly as these 4 walls are starting to talk to me!! Have a very swollen tummy so might have to go out in my pj bottoms - I'll just make out it's the lastest in the 'london' look!

Once again thank you so much for your support - I think I'd have gone loopy or abandoned this journey a long time ago if it wasn;t for you lot.  Special thanks to Roo for lending an ear & a hug!  Good luck on your 2WW.

Will let you know the score tomorrow....

Dx


----------



## suzie.b

Oh, Dottie, wish I could be there to give you a big hug and some reassurance.  Can't think what I'd say though, but the others are right, the embryologist at Reprofit is brilliant and, as you say yourself, it only takes one (unless you want twins of course).  Also, remember that Reprofit believe in stimming gently rather than overstimming and getting OHSS.  Praying for you that your "one" is among the four who are at the moment just bursting to be given a chance to be your baby.  Just give yourself a good rest and some good food, maybe a sneaky glass of wine.  Honey, we are all routing for you.

                                                                        

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Dottie

Im sending you a   by recorded delivery its the only way I can make sure you receive it.
You are very brave going over there on your own and I hope that your friend makes it tomorrow.
As the others have said it only takes one, but thats easy for us to say sitting here isn't it.  At least we all have each other on here for support, I am so glad I found this site and when I have my emotional bursts   (which im sure there will be more than one) I will be sooooooooo grateful for this support network.  

Fingers, leg, toes, arms and anything else possible crossed for ET honey, i'll be thinking of you lots.


       to everyone and an extra one for Roo and Dottie


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Dottie hope you are doing ok


----------



## Damelottie

Dottie.

There are so many women come through the peer support thread with this worry and then immediately loads reply saying they got pg with the same amount. You are really brave going over there and going through with treatment. As Suzie said, it was also my understanding that some of the abroad clinics stim gently, and they do seem to have great results xx


----------



## muddypaws

Dear Dottie,
Be brave, after all ... eggs is eggs! It does just take one. I had 17 last time too and didn't get a result so who's to say quantity is where it is at? Hope you are enjoying walking out in your PJs! Thinking positive thoughts for you. Chin up hun (your boobs will droop otherwise!)  

Seriously though...best of luck, keeping fingers crossed for the embies...go embies go!  

Muddylane
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie-Take care hun and think positive don't give up hope now- from a poor responder ARGC have always told me the quality is more important than quantity as you can only have 2/3 back.  I have always had above average fertilisation rate and high quality embryos at the end and produced 4 and 5  eggs on my last cycle. Really hope the phone call brings you good news.  My friend only had 2 eggs retrieved one fertilsed, so one put back and she is 12 weeks pregnant now.

You wander round in your pj's they will never see you again so don't worry about street cred go for it

Roo- Good luck and take it easy hun
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dottie,
Be strong, a friend of mine got 4 eggs and is now 7 months pregnant!  Remember quality and not quantity is what counts!  Take care of yourself and be strong.
Take care
R x x


----------



## winky77

Oh Dottie ...so sorry you've been feeling lonely...i must have had a sixth sense as was riding on a bus in Edinburgh today and a gorgeous baby smiled at me and I immediately thought of you !  I tried to text you some  thoughts but the flippin message kept saying network down.  I tried about 6 times so apologies if you now have lots of repetitive texts from me!  As everyone has said ....you only need one good one so keeping everything crossed for that.  I absolutely loved Susie's comment about eggs right now bursting to be your baby......how sweet and wonderful is that!!!  I am so glad your friend is coming 2moro to give you some support but you are already showing how wonderful and strong you are ...you wouldn't have got to this point in the journey if you weren't.  Having spent the wonderful 24 hours in Stratford with so many fantastic women and then meeting MiniMinx last weekend too I can not help but keep reflecting on how brilliant we all are to be doing what we are doing but also how soddin normal we all are too!  It is simply circumstantial that we are in this situation partner free with ticking biological clocks ! 

Hurrah for us all!  And massive     for 2moro. xxxxDi


----------



## Roo67

Just a real quickie from me - just got home, plane was delayed for a couple of hours, need sleep.

Hope you're managing to get some sleep Dottie, hope you have some positive news later   

More later


Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Well they truly are miracle workers......just called and told that all 4 fertilised and apparently look good!!  I was so relieved i burst out crying (again!!) on the phone to Marek - he must think me very odd!
I can't tell you how overwhelmed with relief I am - I was praying for 1!!  I have to call again tomorrow at 10am to check on progress.  I'm not sure what the success rates are from day one day to the next but I'm sure this is the major hurdle.  Transfer planned for friday.

I cannot thank you all enough for all your messages & words of encouragement over the last 24 hours!  I feel a bit silly now! I'm really not normally a drama queen - honestly!

Have a good day all.

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Wow - Dottie - that is such fabulous news!!   Well done you! I am so pleased - I logged on this morning to see if there was any news as I am off tonight to Manchester for a few days. 

Reprofit seems like a really good clinic - sending you lots and lots of positive vibes     . Please keep us updated!

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Absolutely brilliant news Dottie - I am over the moon for you    

Can't wait to hear how you get on


----------



## suzie.b

OMG Dottie, I hope you don't end up with quins!


----------



## Felix42

Wow, Dottie. That's amazing news. At this rate you'll have frosty siblings waiting too!   

F xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - just popped in at work to check on you and so pleased to see that it's all gone well with fertilisation...sorry you had such a horrid 24 hours but at least it's all turned out well in the end

good luck for ET!

take care
Laura 
x


----------



## Damelottie

Welcome home Roo


----------



## Chowy

Well done Dottie I am really happy for all 5 of you,  they obviously have super fertilising sperm out there too!  

Best of luck for Friday honey.     

I was scanned this afternoon at clinic and my lining is thick and ready for AF, but where is it?  They have started me off on norethisterone tablets for 5 days, then 2-3 days after finishing them I should fingers crossed begin AF.  Feel like sitting down an crying,   got up feeling like it and it has got worse as the day went on.  Stressfull day at work too, so that doesnt help does it.

Glad you are home safe Roo, take things easy for 2ww and sending you big  

Chowy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie excellent news- hoew many are you having put back- I recall on your last cycle you were apprehensive at having 2 put back at LWC.
Roo-  all is well
L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Had a bit of a traumatic day ( and embarrassment factor to post here) but got a reply from the clinic and all should be ok, not going to stop me from worrying but have just got to wait and see. I knew this 2ww was going to be a long one - but didn't think the stress of it would start this early.

I have had a very lazy day feeling sorry for myself and am going to have an early night too.

Chowy - hope the meds do the trick and   shows up soon, sorry you've had a stressful day too. I find having   sometimes helps instead of bottling it up.

Dottie -   hope the facial was worth it, enjoy the Prague with your friend


----------



## Betty-Boo

Welcome back Roo!
Good news Dottie!  Sounds really positive!
Chowy, hope it all starts for you very soon!

Hello to everyone!  God aren't we fantastic ladies!  
Take care
R x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh gosh - are you OK Roo?


----------



## Felix42

Roo, you poor thing!  for your traumatic day. You take care of yourself. Sounds a good idea to get an early night after a bad day. 

Dottie, hope you're having an enjoyable day with your friend & your embies are continuing to do well. 

Chowy, how frustrating to be waiting for your AF still. Fingers crossed the drugs do the trick. 

Love & hugs, felix xx


----------



## some1

Dottie - so pleased to hear your good news!  Sending      to each of your little embryos

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo  Gald that you are back at home and can relax- look after your precious 'excess baggage' .  What was your embarassing / traumatic time??  Take care

Chowy Hope AF  appears!! never happens when you want it!!

L x


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Girls


  Im sorry i haven't been online for quite a while ( should hopefully have internet reconnected at my house in the next two weeks )  I am finally feeling back to normal after all the problems i had when having my gall bladder removed, i'm having to go into hospital next friday tho to have a camera put in my bladder to check that everythings is ok, and then hopefully i Will be able to start self-catherising again after that and finally have the indwelling catheter taken out.

  Amelia is coming on so much and her funny personality is really coming though now. I will add some more pictures of her soon

I'm sorry we couldn't come to the meet up i was really looking forward to seeing you all, Amelia was teething really badly and was really upset all that day so it was best that we didn't come really. We will def come to the next meet up has one been arranged yet?

I will try and catch up and do  personals again soon.

Take Care

  Kimberley & Amelia x x x


----------



## Roo67

Ah good to hear from you Kimberely, really glad that you are finally on the mend, hope next friday goes ok.

will look forward to seeing more piccies of Amelia

Love Roo xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi All, hope everyone is okay!

Roo, glad you got home okay, hope you are feeling better today?  for your 2ww.
Dottie, great news about the embies,   for ET tomorrow.

Chowy, hope the meds work for you and that AF soon shows herself!

Kimberley, glad that you are on the mend and good luck for next Friday  

Hope those on the 2ww are coping with the wait !    

(if i've missed anyone, sorry i've been off the boards for a couple of days and have had trouble trying to catch back up with everthing!)  


Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kimberely so pleased to hear that you are feeling better and your health is back on track. what a cute photo of your gorgeous girl- she is so smiley!! definitely think her and Ellis would make a perfect couple!!!
L x


----------



## dottiep

Greetings from Brno

Roo - thanks for your message.  Glad you're feeling better.

Suzie - definitely NOT having all 4!!! Still not decided whether 2 or 3....that's one for tonight's sleepless night!

Chowy - if I knew how to do these AF dances with the icons I would do one for you.....but I don't so I'll just wish for you & send   

Kimberley - glad to hear you're feeling a bit better - it;s been a mammoth time for you lately.  Nothing official organised for next meet yet although we should start thinking about it shortly....look forward to seeing you then.

Latest from me..... had a lovely day in Prague despite 5 hour round trip!  Good to take my mind of things and lovely to have my friend here.  Rang clinic thismorning for update...there are 3 x 5 cell grade 1 and 1 x 4 cell grade 1 so all looking good!  Stepan did point out that they look good but they can't see the chromosome normality or otherwise! I'm still shocked that all 4 are fertilised and good!  Will spend tonight deliberating whether to put 2 back and (hopefully) freeze 2 just in case or put 3 back and freeze just the one..
Will let you know what I decide tomorrow....

Take care all

Dottie
xx


----------



## Felix42

Wishing you lots of  for ET tomorrow Dottie. 

Great to see you again Kimberley. Sounds like both Amelia and you have been through the wars. Good to hear you're both on the mend 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## some1

Dottie - I am thrilled that your little embies are doing so well, is your et today? Sending you loads of   and  

Kimberley - glad you are on the mend, you have really been through it recently.  Can't wait to see more pictures of the gorgeous Amelia

Chowy - hope AF turns up soon!

Some1

xx


----------



## Roo67

Hope all went well with ET this morning Dottie - what did you decide 2,3 or 4 ??!!

Chowy any news on AF?

My dad has just been round and cut my grass for me.

Roo xx


----------



## suzie.b

Dottie

Hope all went well with your ET today.  How many?  Come on, spill the beans .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi all,

After much deliberation and changing of mind, decided to put back 2.  
All 4 were grade 1 so put back a 10 cell and a 9 cell.  The other 2 were 8 cells which (hopefully!) will be able to be frozen.  I've to call on monday but the embryologist thought they stood a good chance of being good enough.  I figured that if this go doesn't work then I've got 2 frosties as my fall back which would feel better than 1..... does that make sense??  Also as Marcel said the two I put back are so good.....although who knows!!  I'm just happy I got such good embies from my paltry crop.
So nothing to do but wait now....test day 12th June.  
Off for a nice lunch in the sun - nothing too taxing.

Dx


----------



## Felix42

That's great news Dottie. Hope you have a relaxing day while those top quality embies snuggle in.  

 

F xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dottie that sounds fantastic to me!  2 really promising embies and another 2 for freezing.
Take care and enjoy yourself - more than anything  - relax
x x


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Really pleased for you Dottie, make sure you talk to them both nicely and they will never want to leave.

Roo, how are things going with you?  I think I would test every day from ET, not that im impatient or anything  

The drugs I have started to bring on AF will be taken for 5 days then when they are stopped I should have AF within 2-3 days.  So im looking at next Thursday/Friday, I hate waiting as I dont feel like im doing anything constructive.  After my abandoned cycle I had to hide my drugs and sharps box because every time I saw them it felt like something punched me in the stomach.  I just put them out of my sight.

I was amazed when I read another thresd on here about drug prices, I was quoted Cetrotide from Chospital £45 a vial and I need 7, from other places recommended on the thread I was quoted £27.50 and £24.00 per vial.  What a difference!  I couldnt belive it.

Thanks for everyone's kind words,       to you all

Chowy


----------



## winky77

HI Everyone!  

Dottie ....how exciting to have two little buds on board!!  I am so pleased for you. Think I would have done the same thing and gone for two...and keep two for potential siblings !! 

Roo.....how are you doing? Hope you are relaxing......Glad you dad is cutting your grass.....I have had SkiMan round doing mine and the weeding too .....but I am paying him ...I know call me daft but is to help him with his cashflow situation  (have big garden and distinctly ungreen fingers !) ....no longer lust after him tho...so no Lady Chatterley fantasy being played out there! 

Kimberley - great to have you back....we missed you!  What a difficult time you've been having. I hope everything is on the bend now and the gorgeous Amelia is getting through her teething ok. 

Chowy....really feel for you the AF waiting....at other times I'd think it was fantastic not to get AF (after years of horrendous ones!)  but it's pretty essential in our quest !  Found myself doing little hurrah jig when got mine this week!

..Di xxx
ps. I am sat in Starbucks in Borders in Glasgow so hoping no-one is reading this over my shoulder!  Anyone going to see Sex in the City this weekend?!?!  I am going sunday eve and have just bought the box set from last series to watch tonight to get me in the mood !


----------



## dottiep

Di - you made me laugh!  I had visions of you floating around your garden in your negligee!! Good that you can be mates with no lusting ()  

Am fancying SATC next week but like you need a refresher so will get boxed set to revisit!  

Enjoy!

dx


----------



## winky77

oh my gawd......am still in Starbucks in Borders....and just realised this is where single men hang out of a Friday early eve!!....hopefully not sad loners but just blokes who don't want to head home early to an empty house and don't need to go out on the Razz every weekend!  And I can see what they are reading to check intelligence !?!?  Think I am feeling a bit frisky......my friend called to say she had bumped into the bloke I always think off as 'the one that got away' when out for lunch in Edinburgh today.  She hardly ever goes to Edinburgh.....I am out there like ALL the time and do I ever bump into him?!?!??!  Big Fat NO!  I had a fling with him (yes a Highland one as he was wearing a kilt at the time!) in London several years ago and this is the first time we have lived in the same country since then!  Tis a long story......will save for the next meet up!.....


----------



## winky77

Excellent.....we can go to Tobermory where it is filmed!!!


----------



## Felix42

Oo, what a fun idea Di, picking up a man, a coffee & a book all in one place. 

Coco, sounds like a fun trip for you & G to Tobermory!

Dottie, thanks for the pm. I've emailed Stepan & will ring him too tomorrow morning if I've not heard by about 9.30. Will text you then.  Hope that'll be ok & thanks ever so much for your help!

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## suzie.b

Just to say well done to Dottie and her two little Dottettes.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Dottie, glad that all went well yesterday, hope that the little embies are snugging in well      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

There is a very intersting thread about donation and double donation- statred by dcon blue who started out posting on here a while back http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142101.msg2187145;topicseen#msg2187145


----------



## Felix42

JJ, thanks for pointing that thread out. A very fascinating read. 

Good to hear that DCN are thinking of bringing out a story book for double donations including one for single women too in time. They really do some great stuff don't they?

Thanks again. Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend.

F xx


----------



## dottiep

Rose,

Hopefully I can answer some of your questions...

- You should ideally get your FSH checked at the beginning of each cycle so wait until you are ready for your IVF.  I think LWC like to check on day 1 or 2. They will test FSH in conjunction with LH as the correlation can be important.

- LWC gave me (and others I believe) a free consultation to discuss IVF as I'd done 2 IUI's with them - I'm sure that they would do the same for you as you've had tx with them

- I have always done my puregon injections in the evening.  I also took it away with me on business trips.  You can keep puregon in the fridge or at room temperature.  If it has been out of the fridge for any length of time then you should then keep it out of the fridge.  Can be kept at room temp for up to 3 months I believe. (ps - I kept my puregon in my hand luggage and got a letter from LWC saying why I was carrying needles, although I didn't need to justify anything).

- I didn't really experience any huge side effects other than a very bloated tummy before and after egg collection. You should drink lots of water & milk is advised to help with egg quality.

- The egg collection itself is normally early in the morning and you would stay there until you feel strong enough after the sedation.  I think it has been a couple of hours for me each time in total.  I believe LWC like you to have someone to collect you and stay with you. I wasn't too bad but did spend the afternoon on the settee watching tv.  
I did have quite bad cramps afterwards so I wouldn't plan anything - although I think this can depend on how many follicles/eggs you produce.

- The first time I took two days after egg collection as it hurt a bit to walk due to cramps and 3 days after transfer.  This time I was abroad so slightly different. I am on day 2 after transfer and feel absolutely fine this time!

I hope some of this has helped!  Let me know if you want to know anything else & don't worry - they're not stupid questions at all! I wish I'd had a bit more info before hand as to what to expect.

Take care

Dottie
s


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose I can only give you my experience I have never cycled at LWC, only Bridge (low key and less intensive) and ARCG (most intensive place to cycle just behind LWC).


FSH- some clinics say FSH on days 1-5 others say 1-3.  I do mine most months and via the GP, I would imagine that if you were cycling that month most clinics would do the FSH, LH, prolactin and oestrodial.  

Did LWC not give you a post consultation after your IUI's failed to discuss what could be done different on the next time or different treatment options?  I have had this after my IVF's, if not maybe ring the nurses and ask for an appt to discuss IVF.

My first 2 cycles I did eveing jabs- within an hour of each other- at ARGC you take injections all over the show when they call you from noon-2200 and sometimes several times a day (5 was my worst day) they give you a little green chiller bag with an ice pack in and tell you to carry around drung for the day if you are going out- you can get them from M+S etc if you are not given one.

EC: I've had 2 udner GA and 2 under IV sedation- which you recover quicker-feel a bit groggy with both but I didn't have pain, just rested on the sofa and even went out for a walk that night.  I've always been done early AM.  My friend did have EC at LWC and didn't have anyone collecting her- she never told us and they let her go on the train back to Kent. At the Bridge they said if you didn't have anyone they would admit you!

I never really experienced any physical side effects just bloating stomach, tiredness when stimming.

I always take 2 1/2 weeks off from EC onwards. But how long you have off and what you do for work are different for us all.

I also have acupuncture, hypnotherapy, and follow the nutritionist advice from Zita West and clinic ie: high protein, high selenium, vitamins, drink 3 litres a day when stimming, 1 litre of milk.

Good Luck


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - been away for a few days in Manchester - had a whale of a time, was visiting my best friend - also a teacher - hence being away at half term!  

Saw SATC Friday night - excellent film - really enjoyed it so I hope all of you going this weekend and next week will enjoy it too!  

Dottie - was so glad to hear that ET went well - I texted both Laura and Coco whilst I was away and they kept me updated - I was so pleased for you - well done!

Roo - hope you are taking it easy too!

Laura - good luck with your appointment this week at LWC.

Felix - not long to go and you will be winging your way out to reprofit too!

I had an e mail from my clinic whilst I was away and I don't think I will be able to have IVF there this summer.   They have a CMV positive donor from the clinic but he probably won't be ready in time for july/aug. They are also having problems getting sperm from the London Donor bank that they use (Louis Hughes, I think) so this might not be an option either. Apparently this changes from week to week though. I would rather not go to a spanish clinic (another option) as the donors in spain are anonymous. I have e mailed them back and want their honest opinion as to whether I will be able to have IVF there this summer when I am off school. I have told them I need to know this week as if not I want to ring LWC so I can set up an appointment there. Just wondered from you girls who are at LWC - do you think I will be able to commence IVF there in 8 weeks time if I rang them this week? Is there a waiting list for people who are not already patients of theirs? 

have a lovely evening everyone

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Katie,

glad you had a good half term break & thanks for you wishes.

I'm fairly positive that there is no wait list for IVF at LWC.  You may need to check if you have a specific donor requirement but they will be able to tell you this over the phone.

Let us know how you get on.

Dx


----------



## dottiep

Rose,

I have to say I never really got to the bottom of it!  Initially they said that they would use the short protocol on someone older who may not respond as well to stimms.  However when I had my consult after negative cycle Dr gill said she would put me on long protocol next time.... maybe because I had 17 eggs??  If you do find a satisfactory explanation I'd be happy to hear it!  Sorry can't be more help!

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Rose, sounds like things are really moving for you. Its a good job you rang them today! I'm sorry I can't help re short vs long protocol. Like Dottie, I'd heard the short protocol tended to be suggested for those of us who are older & less likely to over respond. Good luck with your tests &  all goes well. 

Katie, what a nightmare about your donor shortage. Good job you're looking into it now. Like the others say, it doesn't sound like LWC has a waiting list and as you've had your tests with your existing clinic you should be fine with a move if you have to.  that you get everything resolved soon. I can imagine it is rather unsettling not knowing where you
Are going next. 

Love to everyone, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie-I would decide sooner rather than later and make appt in case you are on the short protocol.

Rose - Here is a link explaining the difference, generally poor responders are put on short protocols, hence Dottie they would consider the LP for you next time as you produced lots of follies
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

L x


----------



## dottiep

Just heard from Stepan - "you have 2 very nice embryos frozen with us"!  Am quite relieved - good to know there's a back up plan, although am thinking positively about this tx.

I can sleep happier tonight!

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi everyone,

Been away for a few days - long weekend in Derbyshire with old school friend, back for a couple of days (madly catching up on work) and then away again for long weekend in Devon with family. Had the most fabulous couple of days on the beach with my niece and nephew....we've been going to the same place every year since I was 6 months old so as you can imagine, lots of good memories. And it's so lovely to see the little ones enjoying all the things me and my sisters enjoyed when we were kids...got me quite nostalgic...

Anyway, back home and trying to catch up on over 100 work emails and all the news here on FF. Going to be a late night I think - mind you got to stay up to see the Apprentice candidate review at 10.45 too!

Dottie - brilliant news re your frosties and so pleased that it all went well for you. Did you have different drug dosage this time round? Just wondering why this cycle was so different to the last one? Do you have any thoughts on how come you got 4 out of 4 really good this time, and only 2 out of 17 last time? I had 21 eggs last time, only 2 grade 1 8 cell and nothing to freeze. Wondering if I need to consider a different approach to get better quality and lower quantity....will be discussing with consultant on Weds but interested in your thoughts on this....

Katie - sorry to hear no donors at Wessex. As the others have said, shouldn't be a problem with the timing at LWC, but you should try to see consultant asap so you can book the IVF in to fit with your summer hols. As others have said, if you do Long Protocol then you need to allow 6 weeks in total from down regging to ET....

Chowy - hope AF has finally arrived. Must be so frustrating waiting to be able to get going again. As much as I'm enjoying my month 'off' tx (including a fair bit of wine!) I'm also feeling like I just want to get on with it. I want to be pregnant and I want it NOW!! And any delay just feels like wasted time. Hope you are able to get going soon....

Rose - think lots of your questions have been answered, but here's my experiences in case it helps. I did short protocol - the consultant I saw (Dr Nair) said that she would be happy with either short or long for me and that it was up to me to make the final decision (I love the way they end up putting all the decisions back to us rather than making firm recommendations!). She said the SP they use (known as orgalutran protocol) is relatively new so they don't have as much data on it but that what they do have suggests similar results to LP. I went with SP because of timings mainly - to do LP I would have had to had 1 month on the pill to be sure when my period would start, then start down regging, then finally stimming - it would have ended up being 2-3 months in total and I didn't want to wait. Because my periods vary between 25 and 31 days they couldn't predict when to start down regging without doing a month on the pill....
So my decision to go SP was practical and more about timing than anything else, but she did keep emphasising that she was quite happy for me to do it and was confident that I would have similar chances of success as with LP. Let's see - this is something I will be questioning very hard during review consultation on Weds to understand whether I should do LP next time (although I don't want to because this will really slow things down again - but if she thinks success rates are better then I guess I will have little choice - have to do what gives me best chance of success)

On some of your other questions:
Side effects - didn't have too many. Just bloating and discomfort towards end of stimming - probably because I had 21 eggs so tummy quite swollen. Made me a bit breathless and lacking in energy but not so bad that I was off sick or anthing. Was emotionally very up and down but not sure if that was actually a side effect of the drugs or just to be expected when going through something like this!

I did my injections at 10pm each evening. Didn't have to travel during this time, but if you do, as Dottie says, you can leave them out of the fridge. The only one which has to stay refridgerated is the trigger injection - so you need to make sure you are not travelling approx 24-48 hours before egg collection as that could be a bit tricky...

As for EC, this was also a challenge for me as my friends all work full time and my sister is a primary school teacher so can't take time off during the term for anything. I ended up getting my mum to come with me - not ideal as she's easily stressed and has quite bad arthritis so can't get around too well. We got a train up to Waterloo and cab to the clinic - we had to be there at 8.15am and my EC was scheduled for 9.30am. I think we came out again about 11.30-12ish. You would be OK to arrive on your own but they won't let you leave on your own - you have to have someone to come and collect you/accompany you home. To be honest I think I could have got home on my own - I felt OK if a little vague. But on balance I'm glad I had someone with me....I just felt tired and a bit hazy and I was glad to have my mum to pay the cab driver, find the right train, just generally take care of things. I had 3 hours sleep that afternoon, got up for dinner and TV, went back to bed for the night and was back at work the next day - so you don't necessarily need to take more than the day of EC off. If you can work from home though, I'd recommend working from home between EC and ET, and then taking a further 3-4 days off after ET before going back to work/travelling etc. 
PM me if you want more details on any of this!

Sorry all, this turned into very long post - will shut up now....hope you're all well. Hello to everyone and I'll try and catch up soon

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

hey girls!!

What a terrible day - it has rained from the moment I got up this morning - so miserable!!

Thanks JJ1, Felix, Rose, Dottie, Laura for your comments about the LWC and IVF. I am feeling very very unsettled at the moment. I e mailed the wessex back on sun night and still havent heard from them - I shall give them a ring tommorrow or thursday. They need to let me know once and for all whether I can do my IVF cycle there this summer. To be honest I get a little bit fed up with these clinics as they never seem to return e mails/calls etc without you chasing them up. I could understand if it was the good old NHS but when you are spending literally thousands of pounds, it really winds me up!   I shall give LWC a call on Friday if I get no joy from the Wessex and arrange a consultation there. Do any of you girls remember how much a consultation is and how long you had to wait for an initial consultation after ringing the clinic. Hopefully I can get one in the next fortnight or so!!

Laura - glad you had a great time away - bet is was lovely to have a break - do you have your consultation this week? Hope it goes well. 

Felix - not long until you fly out to Brno - will you be using a sperm donor from the Czech rep? Do any of you ladies know if these donors are anonymous or identity release? I am considering winging my way out there is the UK clinics don't come up to scratch!!

Dottie - fab news about your Frosties - I expect you are over the moon - it's so annoying though when clinics keep you hanging on when you just want to know either way. Do you have any symptoms yet? Hope you are managing to keep sane during the 2WW!

Rose - sounds like you are decided on having your IVF - good luck with it - hope the FSH level is OK. We may be cycle buddies at the LWC. When are you thinking of having you cycle?

JJ1 - I see you have an appointment in Spain coming up - lots and lots of luck for that  

Roo - hope you are well and keeping nice and calm during the 2ww   Enjoy your time at your brothers - it's lovely to have something to keep your mind off things!

Love to all

Katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Just catching up a bit between homework for my course. 

Excellent news re the frosties Dottie. 4 out of 4 - you could end up with a large family at this rate 

Laura, sounds like you had a lovely and very well deserved rest & recuperation. 
Katie, in response to your Q about donors at Reprofit, unfortunately they are anonymous which is the only real downside that made me very seriously weigh up my decision to go there. Ideally I'd very much prefer to have id release but I have to weigh this against being able to afford enough chances to have my own biological child or indeed carry a child at all. It is a very difficult one.  

Roo, hope you're doing well. Keeping everything crossed!

Suzie, how are you doing hun? & how's bump?

Wishing everyone a chilled out evening. 
Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Laura,

Good luck with your consultation tomorrow  - do let us know how it goes.
In answer to your question I really have no idea why such a different response this time - some of the girls have suggested that Reprofit prefer to use lower stimms to get fewer but better quality eggs - not sure how true this is tho! At LWC I had 17, 11 of which were mature, 6 of which fertilised and 3 good enough to use.  I am still gobsmacked that all 4 this time were so good as I thought I'd get the same success rate.  I have wondered if maybe I tx'd too soon after the last cycle?  I have also wondered if I should have got my FSH tested again before I started this cycle but I didn't - maybe this had a bearing on the egg quantity.  I think I will ask Stepan at some point - other things to worry about right now!

Take care
Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Dottie - will ask tomorrow to see what they think in terms of how I can get fewer but better quality eggs this next time round. 

Hope you are doing OK on 2WW....

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all OK. Feeling a bit low today (various work related issues plus think it's just post lovely weekend blues) so more from me when I'm feeling a bit more upbeat

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Laura 

 

I don't think the weather helps - it's worse than november!  

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Laura  for feeling better soon & wishing you lots of luck for the consultation. 

F xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

thanks Felix and Dottie - am just over tired I think - only got about 4 hours sleep last night after working late and then the rain cascading down my neighbours wall (they have blocked gutters - like trying to sleep underneath a waterfall...)

am sure things will be brighter tomorrow after a good night's sleep - am off to bed very soon

take care all,
Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Just thought I would let you know that the weather has been absolutely gorgeous here in Shropshire today, not a drop of rain in sight  

Laura - hope you're feeling a little better soon - good luck for your consultation.

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all, feeling much better today - think I was just over tired yesterday which was making me somewhat emotional. And the sun is shining today which always helps. Just been to see consultant and as I expected not much to report. I responded really well on last cycle, embies put back were really good quality, I was just unlucky basically. She is going to slightly lower the puregon next time due to my 21 eggs but otherwise no recommended changes. No need for blood test before I start but will need scan to check no cysts and lining ok. So just waiting for AF now and praying for no cysts... good luck for your consult this pm Rose. Laura x


----------



## kylecat

Glad you are feeling better Laura - great to hear the consultation went OK. Sounds like you are good to go again, which is fab news! The weather is much better here today - nice and sunny!! It was the geography GCSE this morning and it was a great exam - exactly the things I have taught so fingers crossed for good results!!!!  

Wessex Fertility have replied to my e mail and are going to do their very best to find me a donor for July/Aug so I am very pleased!  

Dottie, Roo - hope you are both OK, 

Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose,

Out of curiosity, which consultant did you see?

This whole thing of long vs short protocol is very interesting - we don't seem to be able to get a straight answer on it at all do we? I saw Dr Nair and she told me that my chances of success would be equal with long protocol or short Orgalutran protocol - although she conceded that they don't have much data so on what she was actually basing that comment I'm not too sure...

I guess we'll never get a straight answer. I'm happy to stick with short protocol for now given that my response was pretty good last cycle. But I might push the question again if this second go doesn't work.

As for 3 for price of 2, I didn't do this - infact it wasn't even offered to me (although I knew about it so could have pushed them for it). I guess the way I figured it, I'd have to have 3 for it to save me money (2 would just be breaking even)...and I was hoping not to get to that point. If the 2nd one fails I'll probably think about going overseas anyway....

But if you have the cash handy to pay upfront and you are sure you are comfortable staying at LWC for 3 cycles (if it comes to that - of course I hope it doesn't), then maybe it would be a good idea. After all, if it works first time, the last thing you'll be worrying about is the money you spent - you'll just be so pleased to have your BFP....

Good luck - all these decisions are so stressful aren't they...
Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Rose, 

Yes, I got your PM - thanks. Shouldn't be on here really as am watching focus groups tonight and should be concentrating! Will reply properly tomorrow....

I saw Dr Venkat for first consultation but found her frustrating because I felt that I wasn't getting advice, just being asked what I wanted (and how would I know what is best for me when it comes to fertility tx?) Have since realised that none of them can really give advice or any firm stats so it's largely irrelevant who you see....

Just have to try and get comfortable with things being a lot less than black and white when it comes to all this...not something I'm naturally comfortable with!

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies My friend did the 3 package at LWC (it is popular in the USA look at Shady Grove 6 cycle refund packages for DE or 100% refund, IM Barcelona do the  3 refund package).  My friend conceived on her first IVF after 6+ IUI's- she was pregnant with twins but lost them at 22 weeks to an infection and she went back and had IVF before the year was up and conceived her son.  The age limit then was 38,but it has shifted to 40 now.

Also as my acupuncturist said that the odds are against us every cycle-when I said it didn't work this time he said 'but why should it the odds are against again you every time' and it is so true. How I look at it out for 4-5 cycle it should work!! now my chances are 0<5%  if I do 20 cycles I should suceed someone.  My friend's neighbour got her baby at 50 on 30th cycle!! so determination does pay off in the end I guess.
Good luck
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi All, 

It sounds as though a few of you are good to go with tx this summer, good luck to you all !!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls!!

Thanks rose for your good wishes regarding my hunt for donor sperm!!! Glad to hear you have your IVF cycle organised for this summer. I've had some good news today so it looks like I will be a couple of weeks behind you, so not quite cycle buddies!!!

The Wessex have a donor ready for release at the end of July so I am over the moon! I will be undertaking the short protocol cycle with egg collection probably happening in the first or second week of August. I was prepared to change my treatment to another clinic but I was really hoping that I could remain at the Wessex, as I've been really impressed so far by the care I have received there. My only criticism is the length of time they take to reply to some e mails and phone calls!!!  

Obviously I don't really have a choice as far as the donor is concerned, but that doesn't bother me in the slightest as this child will be adored and loved whatever he/she looks like or is like. As long as the donor isn't totally unacceptable then I am fine with whoever they choose for me! Whoever has donated must be quite a kind hearted and selfless person because financially there is no reward for becoming a donor these days. Anyway, as you can tell I am really very pleased that everything is beginning to work out. I am hoping and praying that it won't be too long before I become a mum, which is basically all I've ever wanted in life!  

Love to you all

Katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Katie, that's really great news! So pleased that you have a plan now and can stay with your chosen clinic. Wishing you lots of  and I bet the time will pass in a flash  

Love & hugs to all & another congrats to Roo!!!!!

F xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

katie that is great news for you
L x


----------



## dottiep

Katie,

That's great news that you are able to cycle where you feel comfortable.
I'm sure the time will fly by!

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So pleased it's all working out for you Katie....

We must organise a Hampshire girls get together soon!

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Thanks girls for your good wishes  

Laura  - would love a Hampshire get together! Lets sort something out for the second half of june maybe?

Katiexxx


----------



## suzie.b

Congratulations Roo on your BFP.

Wahooooooo.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Laura - sorry you were feeling down earlier in the week, but glad to hear you are feeling a bit brighter now.  Not long until you get going again.  I'll be keeping everything crossed that this is your time   

Felix - not long until you fly out.  Hopefuly you will be following in Suzie and Roo's footsteps very soon   

Katie - that is fantastic news about your donor, I really think it  makes a difference if you feel comfortable at your clinic.  Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle


----------



## Roo67

Katie - Great news about your donor - what perfect timing for you - the time will fly by for you I'm sure

Laura, Rose - good luck with your decision making, sorry the clinics can't give you some definitive answers.

Roo xx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Its happened at last! I never have been soooooooooo pleased to have a period.  Dont worry I know you will understand and not think im a complete and utter nutter.  

AF came last night, went for a scan at Priory today and will start menopur tomorrow evening.  EC could by anything from 18th June, didnt think it would be that quick, work will be happy NOT.  But am I bothered?  NO, this is more important than any job.  Sorry but ive had one hell of a crap week at work.  

Roo Im sooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you, perhaps it was all of those bottles of champers you drank at the meet  
Fingers crossed for a fab pregnancy.

Dottie you will be next  

Di and Lou thanks for putting pics n ********, the onces of the children are great.

Take care and keep you chins up everyone.

Chowy


----------



## Roo67

Chowy -  , glad your AF finally showed up, Good luck with this cycle.

Roo xx


----------



## kylecat

Good luck Chowy - thats great news!!  

katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Chowy

Amazing how hapy having a period can make you - I'm hoping for the reverse obviously!
Great news for you...good luck with it all..

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Chowy, that's great news! Good luck with your stimming. Do you start your drugs today or tomorrow & which ones are you on?   that this is your last AF for a good long time!

Dottie,  for you. Hope you're feeling a bit better?   

Hope all our confirmed pregnant ladies are doing ok too. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Chowy.......hurrah for the witch !! xxxxx

Katie....glad Wessex have come up trumps .....everything crossed for a smooth ride from here on in xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Chowy - hurrah for your AF arriving...so pleased for you. Wishing you all the best with your cycle   

I'm hoping my AF is either early or late. If it starts on time on day 28 then EC/ET will be the exact 2 days I need to be in Copenhagen for work. Can't believe this is the 2nd time I'm trying to juggle tx round a super important meeting - of all the days in the month.....so, cross your fingers for me that the old witch is a few days early or late!

Karen - wishing you lots of luck for your FET. 

Everyone else - hello and hope you have a fab weekend. I need to recover from too much work this week and a nasty cold/hayfever combination....early night for me...

Laura
x


----------



## Chowy

Hi  Everyone

Thanks for your kind words.    

Lauris cant you have some progestrone just before your AF is due and take it while your away, that way you will know that within 2-3 days of not taking it your AF will come, just as mine did.  Just a thought.  

Dottie when do you test honey it seems like ages for since you had your ET, so it must seem even more for you.

I start my Menopur injections tonight, scan is on Wed, also having acupuncture on Wed after hospital, got to de-stress some way from bloody work.  Am feeling quite low   
Im on cetrotide next but unsure when im starting that, depends on scan on Wed.

Hope you are taking it easy Roo and taking good care of yourself and little Kanga.

Take care everyone and have a great weekend.

Chowy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit low and stressed Chowy. Hope the acupuncture helps. And (easier said than done I know) do try not to let work get you stressed - remember baby is much more important! Good luck with the injection starting tonight...

The problem with my period is that it's due next weekend - if it arrives on time then and I start stimming day 3, then EC will be July 3rd - and I need to be away July 2-3rd. But I don't think I can artificially delay AF just before starting IVF cycle, so will just have to hope it delays itself naturally....my cycles vary from 25 to 31 days so that could easily happen....

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Laura


Just a thought.....Stepan did say to me that if I wanted to 'control' my dates for my last tx then I could take birth control pills beforehand to regulate my period dates.....worth a mention to the clinic here

chowy - hope the acupuncture helps honey!  

Dx


----------



## suzie.b

Laura, just wondered if there's any way you can stretch the stimming out if af arrives on time.  It's just that the clinics say that it may be an extra day or two if the eggs aren't mature etc.  Just a thought that you could check out that might help you to relax, hun.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## winky77

Hi Laura...

I agree with Lou...when I was talking to the nurse at LWC yesterday about IVF options (if need it!) she said that the doc would prob recommend long protocol for me cos of results and my circumstances. She did mention that it is a good option for managing the dates as AF etc can be controlled.  We were talking about the challenge I will have with juggling things between London and Scotland location wise, and your scenario with work commitments is similar to me. 

Only thing is that it kicks off from day 21 of a cycle so might delay stuff a bit. 

di xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks girls. If I went for LP this time I'd have to wait for AF, then wait until day 21, then start downregging. Which would mean tx would clash with my week's holiday in Bordeaux in August (20 yr re-union with uni friends...)

And since I'd rather call in sick for Copenhagen work thing than cancel 20 yr re-union holiday, I shall go ahead with SP and if I can't go to Copenhagen, well I'll just have to call in sick. Just got to get my priorities right....baby is more important than silly work meeting....(hope no one from work ever reads this - perhaps I should change my user name too just in case  )

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Understandable!
I still think there is a way to control your cycle though - when the girls are having donor eggs they have to control their cycles to be in synch with their donors....Stepan just talked to me about birth control pills......afraid can't elaborate.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, I'm sure there is something but when I had this problem last time, LWC couldn't (or wouldn't) help. I told them right from the start that there was one day I absolutely couldn't do for EC, and it was on my notes and everything, but at my last scan the nurse didn't even look at the notes and said oh yes we'll book it in for that day, and I was almost in tears because I'd made it so clear that that was the one day I couldn't do.

This time I'm less bothered. I should go to the Copenhagen meeting but if I can't, I can't - I will just invent food poisoning and call in sick....I feel a tiny bit guilty but then again I've given them 4 years of hard work, it's my turn now....

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Laura, with BCP, you just take them for longer than the 21 days recommended so, for your next tx (sibling?), remember that one.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Elpida

I guess this is now the place for me to post after my free consultation ... the consultant suggested going straight for IVF and indicated that I could be starting treatment as early as September ...  

And I have absolutely no idea what else to say, I feel quite overwhelmed, but in a good way. I nearly cried when I was given a tour of the place - I even got to see the lab where the magic takes place! I still have a couple of hurdles to overcome before I can book my proper initial appointment (he had a slot this Thursday!) but if everything goes well I should be able to book that in about a month or so. I have alot to think about.

Can anyone recommend any good sources with info on IVF?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Esperanza - congratulations on passing the first hurdle! It all seems very daunting at first, but you quickly get into it. Not sure about best source of info on IVF (apart from this site of course  ) - I have read one of Zita West's books which has a useful chapter or two on looking after yourself in the run up to IVF. Can't remember which one it is off the top of my head and away from home tonight, but will look it up for you when I get back. Meantime if you've specific questions about what to expect, feel free to ask them here....

Bit of a surreal evening myself actually - and not sure if I'm being super negative thinking, but I've just booked myself in for Donor eggs/sperm IVF at Reprofit in April 2009....

Waiting lists seem to be getting longer and longer and couldn't bear the thought of getting to the end of this year and then having to wait until late 09 to get donor eggs if I need them. I haven't really had time to think through the implications of it all yet, but just wanted to keep my options really open in case next IVF doesn't work....I'm assuming if I have to cancel Reprofit someone else will just get bumped up the list so it's not as if I am causing anyone any problem by booking so early

Just want to get on with it again now - AF due this coming weekend but no symptoms at all yet so suspect this may be one of my longer cycles (they have varied between 24 and 31 days in the past 12 months)....still at least if it's late I might avoid the Copenhagen dilemma  

Where are you all? Hope you are all well
Dottie - am thinking of you....

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Esperanza - the book laura is talking about is called 'fertility and conception' - its really interesting and had a couple of good chapters on IVF. Really glad to hear that you enjoyed your guided tour of the clinic - sounds like things are moving forward quickly for you which is always a little scary but also exciting!!

Laura - I think it's a good idea to book yourself a cycle at reprofit - although I'm absolutely sure that you won't need it - its good to cover all bases. I am a bit of a forward planner myself and have decided on 3 IVF cycles with my own eggs and then who knows!!! My mum is always telling me off for doing that! She is so positive that my cycle this summer will work - I really wish I could be more positive myself!  
Glad to hear that your EC won't hopefully clash with your meeting in denmark, 

Dottie - how are you? Hope you are Ok

Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - yes I'm thinking 3 cycles with own eggs too - should be able to do one in Sept/Oct if the July one fails. And then at the end of the year I'll give things a serious review and decide whether to go ahead with donor eggs or not.

Would love my next cycle to result in some frosties so I don't have to go through the whole thing again each time...

I think having a plan is very important - that's what keeps me going when it seems like there isn't a light at the end of the tunnel. I just think that at 38 I have to be realistic about my chances - of course I hope it works next time with my own eggs, but I need to be realistic that my chances are still only around 35%

Yes, that was the Zita West book I have read - well worth a look

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Esperanza, great news you're on your way. Very excited for you. 

I think the FF IVF threads have a sticky thread explaining what's involved in IVF. 

Laura, good to hear you've organised a Plan B. Fingers firmly crossed you don't need it but anything that makes you feel more relaxed has got to be good. 

Muddy Lane, hope you are doing ok? 

Dottie, wishing you lots & lots of  for test day tomorrow. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Elpida

Thanks for the book suggestion, I've read her 'Plan to Get Pregnant' one but will check out the other.

Laura - I think booking yourself in is a good idea. As you say the waiting lists are getting longer - I understand the forward planning thing too!


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Felix and all,
Thanks for your message. Work has been dreadful and is becoming a really unacceptable stress point  . Just had my 40th birthday and this hit me quite hard. Not that it should be a big deal but when you have no partner and no kids...40 seems like the end of the world. Have been injecting now for 7 days and was a bit unwell at weekend so went for a scan yesterday to check for hyperstimulation ...fortunately doesn't seem to be a problem and illness has passed (along with the contents of my stomach on several occasions!). Have quite a few follicles so that's great. Off work for two weeks from Friday so will be able to be calm for EC and hopeful transfer. 

Just reading about waiting times at Reprofit...is that the clinic that Roo and Dottie went to? Didn't realise that there was such a long waiting list for donor eggs...maybe I should investigate.

Muddylane


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Muddy, 

Sorry to hear work is so stressful - especially at a time when you need to be concentrating on yourself and your tx. At least you have 2 weeks off coming up...and hopefully a good long maternity leave to look forward to  

Yes, Reprofit is where Roo and Dottie went. Felix is off there soon too. There is no wait to have IVF with your own eggs there which is what Dottie did. But with donor eggs they are currently booking for April 09 so if you think this might be an option you may need it would be worth talking to them already now....

Good luck for the rest of stimming/EC - fingers firmly crossed that this is the one for you and you won't even need to think about Reprofit   

Laura
x


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Sorry not posted been a busy week really.

Dottie whats the test news, will have a look through other threads in a min to see if you have posted elsewhere.  Been thinking about you alot honey if that helps.

Well I started Menopur on Saturday evening, scan on Wed went well 4 folli's and 2 small ones, womb lining looked good.  Todays scan 6 folli's and 2 small ones, womb lining good and start Cetrotide tonight.  Looking at egg collection end of next week, got another scan on Monday morning.  Now do you know what I meant by busy, oh and ive been to work as well (fitted that in)  My stomach feels like an over stretched elastic band at present, does that sound familiar to anyone

Esperanza glad appointment went well, will lend you my other books when I see you, if you havent got them already.

Lots of       to everyone

Chowy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Chowy - sounds promising - all the best for EC next week.
Muddy, I'm trying IVF with own eggs sept/oct time, but have also put myself on waiting list at Brno for donor eggs - booked in next Feb.  For me I felt I needed to organise a back up plan as I know that if I'm unsuccessful with own eggs I'd probably take ages making the decision, so whilst I'm still thinking straight, booked in now.
All the best,
R x x


----------



## dottiep

Chowy - all looking good honey!  Keep up the milk & protein intake- take a leaf out of JJ's book and have a tin of tuna before bed!!

Rachel - I know exactly what you mean about back up plans!!

Dx


----------



## muddypaws

Dottie,
Sorry that things didn't work this time round. It's such a roller coaster...  Hope you are getting lots of support. Have a few drinks and a hot bath.... 

Chowy, the stretched feeling is very familiar to me...feel like I have put about a stone of weight on! Feels a bit sore too; mind you did manage to inject straight through a vein on Friday and it was really painful and I now have a horrible purple bruise! Looks like we will be having egg collection in the same week, I'm on for weds at the moment, maybe thurs. Have 15 follicles..mind you I need alot as had lots last time (17) and only got 4 viable embryos so hope all 15 continue and maybe get even more as only had 10 at this stage last time. 

Take care everyone

Muddylane


----------



## dottiep

Hi Muddylane

Sounds like you've got a good crop growing there. ... not long to wednesday.  Where are you having your treatment again?
I can sympathise with the weight gain thing...had planned trip to gym today but meeting a friend for lunch instead!  Gym wil have to wait until tomorrow.

Dx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Dottie,
Am having treatment at BACC in Bath. Have been getting the   from Manchester. However, they won't provide any more after this treatment so I'm not sure what I'll do. Guess I'll either have to go back to Manchester or hope that Bath can find some...or maybe I should just go abroad? have emailed Reprofit and Stepan responded really quickly so am thinking of filling in their forms and getting on the egg donation wait list.

Muds


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Hope your feeling alright Dottie, I am thinking of you.  

Muddy thanks for the message, I have a stomach full of bruises, if my top rides up and people say 'what on earth have you done to your stomach'  i just tell them that the puppy jumps up me sometimes, I hate telling lies im so crap at it.  The cetrotide injection really hurt last night and my skin was all inflamed round it for a while after, as long as it works then thats not a problem.  Has the menopur given you an upset stomach, cause mine has.  

     to everyone

Chowy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose I stopped going to the gym during stimming and on my last cycles it was short protocols only so no DRing,  if you read Zita West and co you don't want blood flow diverted from your endometrium as you are trying to encourage blood flow there and thicken the lining up, hence you have hot water bottles etc on your tummy during stimming (but not after ET ).

To be honest you feel bloated and your tummy can be tender from the jabs and growing ovaries/follicles.

I gained about a stone and it hasn't shifted but I have not been too hard in trying. At my clinic and the ZW nutritionist said high protien diet, 1 litre of milk and 3 litres of water, nuts, not to have any low cal things as they tend to have higher sugar and salt content etc so all this doesn't help with weight loss!!

I did go to the gym for gentle exercise when DRing, but told my trainer that I was having treatment and only gentle exercise. I never went during stimming or 2ww, so a month off- if you plan ahead suspend your memebership and save the money!

Muddyland and Chowy- good luck for EC relaly hope we have some more BFP's on here.

L x


----------



## dottiep

Rose,

I think it's a combination of all the things you mentioned.  I don't go to the gym when stimming (for reasons stated by JJ) and obviously not in 2ww.  Drank loads of milk and ate things I probably wouldn't normally.  Also did quite a bit of comfort eating during 2ww and after.  The initial bloating does go down but I reckon I am a stone heavier than before I started!  
Had planned on a long overdue gym trip today but not been... a bit of a hangover (only had 3 cocktails but it's been a while!) and AF pains.. wish she'd hurry up & arrive.

Dx


----------



## Chowy

Hi

I havent put on weight during treatment its just a bloated feeling and I feel like my stomach is somewhere in the knee region.  I will be quite glad when my eggs are taken as its starting to feel uncomfortable.  The last 2 days I have felt very tired too, not sure if thats anything to do with it all.

Im vegetarian so the high protein is being a problem, am having porridge for breakfast and milk shakes for milk intake as I couldnt just drink milk straight.  Do you think a naughty panner tikka from the indian takeaway will count as tonights protein?  

I actually stopped my gym membership once I started treatment as was told that when stims the only excercise I should have is walking, not even swimming due to infection.

Rose they are not silly questions we all have to learn from somewhere and what best a place than people who are going through it or have been previously.  If your anything like me I want to know everything that is happening to me, why, how, when etc  

Take care everyone

Chowy


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Rose,

Not silly questions at all. Bit like the others, I gave up my gym membership when I started treatment as you have so many occasions when you can't or shouldn't use the facilities that it seemed a bit expensive to continue...did a bit of cycling but now, am quite tired with work and treatment that I don't really do much of that. Weight gain at this point is mostly due just to bloating but I have definitley put on weight I think due to eating more and not exercising  . Also, the drugs you take are meant to prepare you for pregnancy and sustain pregnancy and of course this means more fat being put down! People have all sorts of different thoughts though so you may find just as many people who keep up the exercise . I'm not into the whole Zita West thing and so haven't changed my diet except to reduce, and at times am completely abstinent from alcohol, get rid of caffeine and try to eat fruit and veg alot. It depends on who you talk to as to what is suggested but to be honest my clinic has given relatively little advice about anything to do with diet or activity. I just chose what I was comfortable with. 

Good luck with it all

Muddylane


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls!! This is a busy board at the moment!

Just wanted to say good luck to Muddylane and Chowy with their IVF treatments - best of luck girls.  

Also lots and lots of luck to Rose and Laura for their up and coming cycles.   Laura - any sign of AF yet?!

I spoke to the consultant on Friday. AF should arrive in the next few days and then I need to ring and make a day 19 appointment to chat things through. As I am going for the short protocol/antagonist method I will not be down regging. I will start stimms around mid to end of July when next AF cycle arrives. Just in time for the school holidays!!!!

Anyway, whilst talking to the consultant, she mentioned that she'd like to try taking me to the blastocyst stage. Have any of you girls ever used this method. I understand that the embryos are allowed to continue growing for a further 2 days and ET would be around 5 days after EC. Does anyone know, what % of fertilised eggs make it to the blastocyst stage in a typical cycle? Of course, it's more money - extra £420 for the blastocyst culture!

Any replies gratefully received!!

Katiexxx


----------



## suzie.b

Good luck Muddy and Chowy - hope you get just the right number of eggs to give you great quality and quantity!

Laura, thinking of you and hoping that you feel less nervous about your IVF as it approaches.

JJ1, nice to see you're back - I missed you - it seems as though you've been away for ages.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Muddylane and Chowy, good luck with EC   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommie

Hello everyone,

  It's been a long while since I wrote in late March/April (I have been reading some of messages though...).  After having a BFN in my first time IVf In March, it gave me sometime to consider many things. I got so nervous and confused by going through IVF treatment. But gradually I came back to my original idea that I really want to have my baby after two months. 

So tomorrow I will start taking Estrogene tablets 3 times daily and in about 2 weeks time, I will do the second FET in Denmark!!
Last time(my first FET in March), the clinic only implanted one embryos but I will ask them to implant two embryos this time if they
will be thawed successfully.

I am very much determined this time and am ready to be a mum    Good luck to everyone and hoping all the best !!!  

Tommie


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Thanks Suzie - I'll be fine. Not nervous about the IVF per se, just nervous about it not working....but hey, must get positive attitude  

Muddy & Chowy - good luck for this week, hope all goes well with EC for you both

Katie - when I asked consultant at LWC about blasts (having read about it on here somewhere) she said that they did not recommend it - that the best place for embies is inside you....and yet you read of other clinics saying success rates are better with blasts. I only had 2 really good embies so I probably wouldn't have risked it anyway - they might not have made it to day 5 and then I would have been left with nothing. So hard to know isn't it - you get conflicting info depending on who you speak to. Maybe ask your clinic why they feel it's right for you (perhaps because you are younger/better egg quality?)

Rose - if I'm honest I think my weight gain is more down to comfort eating than anything else. Of course it's hard to tell how much is related to the drugs but I'm pretty sure it's lack of exercise and too much chocolate. I have a tendency to turn to food when I'm stressed, tired, sad, bored etc etc - and there's plenty of all that with IVF! I just need more will power....

Tommie - welcome back and wishing you all the best for your next cycle

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Welcome back Tommie - lovely to hear all your news and good luck with your FET - please keep us all updated.  

Rose - glad you got lots of good advice off the girls - makes interesting reading! Have a safe flight to the states. 

Laura - thanks for the info re blasts - I do have my concerns about it but shall voice these with the consultant in a couple of weeks when we meet. Would not consider a day five transfer unless I had 5/6 good quality embryos, otherwise as you say it is too much of a risk. 

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Tommie - good to hear from you again.  Best of luck with your FET.

Dottie
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - aren't you supposed to be working?


----------



## dottiep

I've just finished & mailed docs to myself at work!  (honestly!!).
Also just had a reply from Stepan - he gives me 10% chance of success with my frosties     

Unfortunately he didn't answer the one question I am desperate to know the answer to....can I have FET this month or does he want me to wait until July.... have mailed him back.  Now waiting again....

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Dottie, it's so difficult to know what to do for the best isn't it? 10% is low, but then again, women with 1% chance have been known to get lucky. 

Hope he gets back to you later on this eve re whether you can go again this month.

I just checked my calendar (!) and AF needs to arrive either Weds 18th or after Fri 20th for me to be able to make the work trip to Copenhagen (and if it's Weds 18th, I'd be going between EC and ET which would be quite stressful...)
Fri 20th would be day 33 - and I've only had one month in past year where it's been that long, so not optimistic. Think I'm going to have to tell a few tales at work again  

Oh well, what will be will be. Can't do anything about it now...AF will arrive when it suits her not me!

Let us know when you get news back from Stepan,
Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Katie, don't know whether this helps but I had IVF using 3 day embies and got a BFN.  Had IVF using 5 day embies and got my BFP.  I did read that many professionals consider blasts to have a better chance, mainly because they have the strength to get to that stage.  If they had been weaker last tx, Stepan would have transferred at day 3.  It is a risk but I guess it's a numbers game - the more good quality embies you have, the more likely you will be allowed the option of a day 5 transfer.  Oh, and interestingly, apparently there is a higher chance of having a boy if you have day 5 embies - although one Reprofit lady is having triplets from 5 day blasts - all girls .

Dottie, a 10% chance with your frosties is better than they give you for IVF for over 40's here (they told me <1% as I was over 40 ).  I know it doesn't sound a lot.  Was that each of if you transferred both?

Laura, I know what you mean - I guess I just put it badly.  I meant nervous about the whole shabang.  Every 2ww is awful, isn't it?

Rose, I'll be thinking this coming week.  Good luck.

Hi, Tommie, good luck with your next tx.  Hope this one is the one for you.

Hi Lou-Ann.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Laura - I (obviously!!) don't know your body but it does sound like she may not hold off until friday given your cyles - I think you may have to start practising fibbing infront of the mirror - don't rub your nose...it's a dead give away  

Suzie - yes I suppose you have a good point.  LWC gave me 5% earlier this year given my age.  (More..) food for thought..

Goodnight all - sleep well & lots of luck to our 2ww ladies     

I'm going to see gp in morning to see if she will do any immune tests for me.....

love
Dottie
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

yes, getting twinges already...pretty sure day 1 will be tomorrow or Tuesday - both of which would make Copenhagen impossible. Oh well, some things are more important than work
Will have to have food poisoning or something like that....

Good luck with GP tomorrow and hope you get some sleep - try not to lie awake thinking about the percentages - what does gut instinct tell you to do?

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Thanks for your good wishes everyone, off for a scan in a couple of hours so will get the latest on follicles...keep panicking about it all. Was so relaxed last time, probably cos I thought that IVF would clearly work as it was just IUI that was problematic  ..hmmm -   naivety can be useful! So now I know that lots of follicles doesn't mean lots of embryos I'm more nervous. 

As for the whole blastocyst thing, my clinic only spoke to me about it when I asked directly. They will only go to blast development if you have 6 or more embryos that look good on day 2. They say that this is because the risks of losing some is high and they prefer only to take the chance if you have a few. They say it is helpful because you get to know which are the resilient ones that might have more chance of making it. So, I'm not expecting to be able to go to blast development if last time is anything to go by. Still, happy to be proved wrong...although my planned week away in St Ives might end up a bit tricky if I do have to wait longer than two days! 

If anyone is passing St Ives (unlikely I know!) week of 21st June, I'll be holidaying on my tod so do drop by...have a spare bedroom in the apartment and would welcome hand holding during the 2ww!   Mind you if current petrol problems continue I might not be going at all!

Muddylane


----------



## Felix42

Muddylane & Chowy, wishing you lots & lots of  for your ECs this week. 

Good to see you back Tommie. Hope all goes well for your next tx. 

Fingers crossed for a delayed AF Laura but maybe you could use Rose's small op excuse if the timing's bad. Sounds a good way of telling the truth but not all of it. 
Love & hugs to all,
Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - Muddylane - hope your scan went OK - how were the follies doing? Keeping my fingers crossed for you  .

Suzie/Laura - thanks for the info on blastocysts - especially interesting what you say Suzie about your BFN and BFP. I think it will depend on how many embryos develop successfully. I believe if there are 5 or more of good quality, then they will consider going to blastocyst. 

Felix - not long until you are off to Brno - how are you feeling about things? have you ever been to the czech republic before?

I am still taking my vitamins every night and trying to eat 5/6 portions of fruit/veg per day. I take iron, magnesium, co enzyme Q10, vitamin C, fish oils, zinc, selenium!!! Anything else anyone would recommend - I might as well start rattling even more!!!

Laura - any sign of AF?

Dottie - how are you?   Looking forward to seeing you on saturday hopefully. 

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Ladies

Gosh, there's a lot going on here at the moment!

Laura - hope you got through the day without the witch?

Chowy/Muddylane - hope you're both all set for EC this week... lots of luck for at least a football team!

Felix - how are you love?  Counting the days??

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

No AF yet, but definite signs. Either going to be tomorrow or Weds - let's hope we can stretch it to Weds - although even that is cutting it fine. If EC is day 14, that would be Tues 1st July. I'd have to get a flight to Copenhagen at 7am on the morning of the 2nd, back evening of 3rd, then ET Fri 4th. And that assumes 3 day transfer....anyway, no point stressing about it. What will be will be..baby more important than meeting  

Muddy - hope all well with scan and follies growing nicely

Hello to everyone else,
Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - forgot to ask - any news from Stepan on whether you can go again this month?

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Well.....after MUCH, MUCH deliberating & thanks to everyone I have pestered for advice & opinions....I have decided to go back for my frosties.  

Stepan emailed me back and said I can do it this cycle!  AF arrived today so am about to book flights out to Brno on 2nd July & back on 4th July - very quick for FET. Gosh, only just over 2 weeks away!  I know it's only a slim chance but I feel I have to try and am glad I can go this month so feel better about the timeframe - clock ticking VERY loudly.

I went to see my gp thismorning & she was really lovely.  I hadn't told her what I was doing before & she said she thought it was fantastic! Her words were 'if you're having a period, you're meant to have a baby'.  I wasn't sure how she would react but she was great.  I had bloods done to check thyroid activity and thyroid antibodies so should get results friday.  Laura - I did call LWC today & they confirmed that they had done those 2 thyroid tests you mentioned and they were fine.  One small issue - I do have some kind of cyst/polyp just under my thyroid (which was commented on by a friend last week which prompted my visit & subsequent google searches showing thyroid activity can have a big impact on pregnancy success rates!).  I need to have an ultrasound on it to check it's ok - am a bit worried but she says it's quite common.

Sorry for the 'me' post but excited I can try again quite quickly..

Dottie
x


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, that's great news re the FET!

Amazing to think you're going back so soon. Don't blame you for not hanging about.  

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Dottie - very pleased for you

And, for what it's worth, I think it's the right decision to go back for your frosties - you'd have just wondered 'what if' if you hadn't....

And great that your GP was so good too - it's all working out nicely  

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Yeah, there is a law somewhere that says whenever you wear white trousers/jeans AF will show up


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Don't worry girls - I don't own any white trousers, so we're OK there....


----------



## kylecat

Cheers Lou - forgot to mention, already taking folic acid too! Think I've got everything covered! That photo of Ellis, by the way, is so very cute. What a happy little soul he looks!!!

Dottie - so pleased for you - you'll be back on that plane in no time at all. 

Katiexxx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,
It's all go on here! My scan went well, have about 20 follicles, not all will be big enough for egg collection but that's OK. Good response but then I need it as had a good response last time too but a high attrition rate...so fingers crossed. Five minutes till me HCG injection, best get it out of the fridge or it will hurt even more!  

Glad you decided to use your frosties Dottie. It confuses me though all the different approaches to this stuff. I wasn't allowed to use frosties straight away. Had to have an ovulation test and wehn no ovulation had to wait till AF and then could only go ahead the following month if I took the drug route rather than the natural route. Hence been drugged up for the past 6 months! Hope it goes well though...best of luck lovey.

Thanks for all of your thoughts. Hope this one is the one!  


Muds


----------



## Felix42

Muddy, that's great news on your follies. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Hope the trigger wasn't too painful. 

love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Muddy - at least you get a needle free day tomorrow!


----------



## muddypaws

Good job I get a needle free day as this time round I seem to have been completely clumsy...bubbles everywhere, injecting through veins, getting loads of bruises. Took me about 15 mins to sort my HCG...couldn't get all the water in! Blimey...not sure about losing your brain when pregnant, reckon it's just hormones full stop that do it. Perhaps it's just my age (sorry, no offence Dots!)...turning 40 has evaporated my brain!

Muds


----------



## dottiep

I was lucky with my pregnyl as I get really anxious about spilling it - when I was in Brno Roo did it for me over the dinner table (she's a nurse) and I went off to the restaurant loo to inject!  Much less stressful.


----------



## Roo67

Forgot about that


----------



## dottiep

I was sooo impressed with your dexterity! You could hire out your services to the ladies on here.. I can't be the only one who gets in a tizz about it.
Sending you hugs
xxx


----------



## muddypaws

If only I'd known, I could have booked Nurse Roo....too late now! Ah well, the bubbles haven't killed me yet so hopefully I'll be OK. Hope all is well with you Roo. 

Muddy


----------



## marmite_lover

Wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow Muddylane x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Muddylane - will be sending lots of      and     for tomorrow.
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Dottie glad you are having your little frosties, my theory is id rather regret doing something than regret not doing something.

Muddy best of luck tomorrow, if I thought I could handle the journey to St Ives without mum holding my hand id come and join you for the week.

I have had a crap week so far.  Scan on Fri showed everything fine 6 folicles and 2 small ones, which had increased from the Wed as I had 4 and 2 small ones then.  However on Mon scan was told that they are not growing as they should, especially the small ones.  They said that they dont normally do EC with less than 4, so they may just inseminate me and see if they fertilise that way.  I got upset   and I as taken into a room to talk about it all.  My brain isnt internalising reality at the mo, I feel like I could sit and cry for days, but it always comes out at the hospital, they must think im an emotional wreck.  Well the big decision will be made at my scan tomorrow at 2.30, if I do have an EC it will be Fri most likely.

Thanks for everyones kind words and thoughts for me this week.

Chowy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Chowy, 

 - sorry to hear not good news at your scan today...really hope that things look better for you tomorrow. I wouldn't worry about the tears - I'm sure the hospital is very used to it...

Muddy - good luck for tomorrow  

Still no sign of AF here, and now day 30 (unusual for me as last 5 or 6 cycles have all been between 25-29 days) - must be the IVF messing things up. Oh well, guess she'll arrive when she's good and ready, and to be honest am having nightmare week with work and broken down car, so probably good not to have to try to get to LWC for baseline scan on top of all that!

Hope everyone else is well and having a pleasant evening (I am waiting at work for breakdown people to come and look at car - 2nd time in 3 days...not good) 

Laura
x


----------



## Chowy

Just think the breakdown person may be tall, dark, handsome and incredibly fertile.  

Wouldnt that be wonderful

Chowy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

chowy hope that you scan goes well, it is crazy they won't do EC without 4 follies, gosh I'd have never got through a single cycle of IVF let alone 4 cycles and got pregnant as well if that was the case.  My friend also only had 2 follies and eggs collected, which went on to be one embryo and is in her 2nd trimester.  I think clinics are too quick to chop and change I always refuse and do what I want.

Good luck
L x


----------



## dottiep

Chowy - best of luck for next scan.  Here's hoping your follies have a growth spurt.  Is it worth asking them to go ahead anyway?  Surely this is your decision

Muddy - good luck with your ec tomorrow  

Laura - maybe she'll stay away until fri as you wanted!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Chowy - in our dreams  
Breakdown guy was short, fat and at least 50....poor guy had to push my car 5 floors down the multi-story car park at work because it wouldn't start and he couldn't get his tow truck in because there are low ceilings....
Had to be towed to garage and get cab from there back home. And of course will have to get cab back to garage in the morning to pick up courtesy car...it's times like this that I really hate being single and not having a bloke around to sort it all out for me.... 

Dottie - yes, wonder if AF will hold off until Friday....I'm sure the IVF must have affected my cycles...

Right, better get some tea. Went for quick run when I eventually got home as didn't want car disaster to get in the way of new found exercise routine - so now it's 10pm and I haven't eaten...

Happy evening everyone!
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Chowy, go follies go!  for a real growth spurt! Like the others say, can't you insist. Its your money afterall and all it takes is one!

Muddy, good luck for EC. Wishing you lots of  

Laura, sorry to hear about your car & difficult week. Fingers crossed AF holds out til Friday. 

Karen, great news you are PUPO. Wishing you lots of   

Love & hugs to all,

Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Well I've just booked my flights to go back out to Brno to get my frosties! Am going out on 30th June... so less than 2 weeks away!  Can't believe I'm going back so soon!
Have queried with Stepan day 16 transfer as I thought day 5/6 blastoycsts would be transferred on day 18?
Am hoping my thyroid blood tests come back ok on friday...... everything was ok in Oct when I last had it checked...fingers crossed.

Dottie
xx


----------



## Felix42

Wow, Dottie. That's great news. Its lovely that you can go and get them so soon. Fingers crossed re the thyroid test. I'm sure it'll be fine but worth getting it tested out anyway. 

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wow - go Dottie! You'll be out there for your frosties before I even get to EC...although as long as AF manages to show up in the next few days we should be able to be 2WW buddies for at least a few days  

Hope all is well with the thyroid test results - I'm sure it will be...

Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

...well there you go, AF arrived this morning - have calculated that in theory I can still make the meeting in Copenhagen although so many ifs and buts that I'm trying not to think about it. Will cross that bridge when I come to it

Will call LWC later and book in for scan - will have to be Fri (day 3) though as can't get up there and back tomorrow without moving 4 different meetings (and that would not go down well)
Day 3 should OK though, right?

As long as no cysts or other problems, that means I start Puregon Fri eve - can't believe I'm about to put myself through it all again...

Laura
x


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Hope the car sorts itself out Laura.

Muddy hope today with EC went well.

I have bad news and am very upset, I sat for a while in the hospital carpark crying with my sunglasses on in this awful weather.

The scan showed that only 2 follicles had developed to a good size and the others hadnt grown anymore.  The sister called my consultant and told him what had shown up and he said that I can eaither stop and start treatment again with higher dose Menopur or go ahead with EC but he didnt hold out much hope.  He only gave me this option as I have now had 2 abandoned cycles.  They were really saying for me to stop and start again.  I am due AF in 2 weeks but will prob be late due to drugs, they want me to have that bleed and another so my ovaries can recover.  It was a very hard decisions to make and all I could think of was I wish I could go online and ask for all of your advice.  I had my mum with me and the fertility sister was very good and answered all my questions

I spoke about their suggestion about an insemination (mentioned at Mon scan) but was told that this wouldnt be suitable now as the other follicles hadnt grown.

All in all I feel rotten.

Chowy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Chowy - sending you a big hug. Not at computer now so cant reply properly - hard from phone - but am thinking of you and will write more later. You take care big big hug Laura x


----------



## Felix42

Chowy, just to second Laura. What a horrible experience for you & I can completely understand your tears. Just remember that it will happen for you - its just a case of when. Why won't they let you do IUI instead if they don't think IVF is advisable? That doesn't seem to make sense. 
   be good to yourself. 

Laura, good to hear you're on your way. Fingers crossed the timing works out. 

Wishing you lots of  Muddy. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Chowy - you poor poor thing - have they any idea why you didn't respond well to the drugs? What was your FSH level? was it under 10?

We're all thinking of you and are here to help if you need it, 

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## Chowy

They didnt do my FSH, I asked about it at one of my scans, but was told they dont do it people of my age unless we request it.

They said that the drugs are trial and error and they started me on 2 powders of menopur to one solution, this is what they would give the average 35 yr old of my height, weight etc, they dont give too much as they dont want people to over stimulate, but as I didnt stimulate enough this time, on my next try they will increase the drugs to 4 powders to one solution.  Its just the waiting game all over again.

Chowy


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Chowy, 
So sorry to hear about your situation. It's interesting cos I was surprised that it all seemed to happen quite quickly for you. How long were you taking menopur and I wonder why they couldn't continue for a little longer? Were you on a short protocol...not that I understand the difference cos I seem to have always been on a long one! I have always had 4 vials of menopur but I guess that's cos of my age. Mind you am in absolute agony after EC today and so maybe not continuing when you do just have two follicles makes some sense. Don't lose heart..it is a bit of a gamble and now they know that you need more menopur perhaps this will sort the situation out. Also with downregging issue, maybe a long protocol is better for you too? Take care.

 

Muddylane


----------



## Lou-Ann

Chowy, sorry to read that you had bad news today, thinking of you  

Muddy, glad things went well for you today  

Karen, great that you are PUPO  

Dottie, great that you are going back for your frosties so soon   . Hope your thyroid tests come back okay   (Maybe a stupid question - but can I just ask how the thyroid function plays a part in all this? )

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Chowy  so sorry to hear your news, I would presonally carry on but I never abandon a cycle despite medical advice as I got pregnant when they said to abandon cycle. Would you consider moving clinics after so many abandoned cycles with one clinic and lack of monitoring I don't a clinic that doesn't do FSH's regardless of age! 
With all due respect to your clinic I was 2 years older but due to bloods I was on 8 vials of Menopur a day 600 IU even though FSH was 6-7 at time.

Muddy  all goes well

Karen best of for test date.

L x


----------



## dottiep

Chowy - so sorry to hear your news.  I do think it would be good to check your FSH so that you know what you're dealing with.  Also consider JJ's suggestion of maybe a different clinic.  I know this won't help you right now but sending you   

Muddy - wow.. 27 eggs!  Fingers crossed for a full set fertilised tomorrow - keep us posted.

Laura - at least AF has arrived so you know your timings now - keep priorities in mind.

Felix - what day do you fly out??

Hi to everyone else..

Dottie
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Muddy - 27 eggs is very impressive - fingers crossed for a great fertilisation rate....

Chowy - even more hugs. Must be so very disappointing  to come this far and not be able to get to EC. Right now you just need to look after yourself....but when you're feeling a bit stronger, I would definitely ask your clinic some tough questions and/or get a second opinion. 
I'm no doctor (far from it!) but perhaps if you don't do too well on Menopur, they should consider a different drug protocol? As I say, I don't know enough to really give you any advice, but sounds like you should push them a bit harder....
Thinking of you... 

Dottie - priorities firmly in mind   Scan Friday morning, and then I guess injections start Fri eve - lovely.....!

Hope everyone else is doing OK...
Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Everyone,
Am still in a lot of pain and wondering whether they over-stimulated me particularly as having more eggs hasn't resulted in more fertilised. Had 17 eggs last time with 13 fertilised and 27 eggs this time with 14 fertilised. Am being philosophical about it because I doubt whether this will lead to lots of embryos as it didn't last time (4, which is obviously still great!). Still will have to wait and see and I guess I am still lucky compared to some people  . It really is a bit of a lottery and have been thinking about all of our different experiences...the number of embryos generally seems to be quite small regardless of the number of eggs and makes me realise that the body will do what it wants regardless of how we try to influence it!

I'm not sure if debating things is helpful for you Chowy at this point but am quite surprised that your clinic didn't recommend IUI. Is is too late to insist...have you been doing ovulation tests? Previously, although I didn't have medicated IUI, my clinic said that they wouldn't go ahead with the IUI if there were too many follicles following stimulation due to risk of multiple pregnancy - so two follicles still sounds good for IUI? You're right though, it is all a waiting game.

Thanks for all your good wishes and good luck to everyone. Laura, hope you are working it all out. A really awful year at work has definitely made me reconsider priorities and although am trying not to beat myself up about it, I do feel that I made a mistake by putting work first for the last few years...I certainly haven't been thanked for it.  

Now to more important things than work like day time TV and chocolate - I'm sure these are recommended for pain relief!

Muddy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Muddy, 

Sorry to hear you are in pain. I was also quite uncomfortable with my 21 eggs, so I can sympathise...fingers crossed for lots of lovely embies though and it will all have been worth it  
Get lots of rest and drink lots of water....just incase you have been over stimulated....

Bit TMI coming up girls but I am having awful AF. Kind of expected it as last month I continued the progesterone throughout my AF at clinic's request (in case I was pregnant even though I knew I wasn't - they wanted me to wait for official test day by which AF had come and gone...) so I'm guessing that slowed the bleed. It was certainly a lighter AF than I'm used to last time. Well anyway, now I'm getting much heavier bleed than usual...to the extent that I have to get up out of meetings to go and sort it out....most unpleasant  

Enjoy your day time TV and choccy Muddy!

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

WOw...this thread has been busy!  Glad I can get online and catch up otherwise it would take me a week when i get back!  

Chowy....how awful what you have been going through. Echo the others re. holding your clinic to account a bit more..   

MuddyLane ...wow for no. of eggs and fertlised ones too.....spose you will be joining 2ww just as i get past that point....sorry you are in pain with it all.....and so agree about priorities in life....

Laura....sorry your AF is so bad....could it be because it is long cycle?  I sympathise....before I had my big fibroid removed last year i was off to the loo every hour and that was with pads and tampons...slightly better nowadays (well certainly not as painful) but still never been able get away without double protection.  I am so hoping fertility treatment is not going to make my cycle and worse if I get to the drugs stage! 

hello to everyone else.....got to get back to the sunbed.....

xxDi


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls!!

Hope everyone is well! Muddylane - are you feeling better today - thats an awful lot of eggs they collected - well done you! Hope you are resting up OK?

Laura - have you started injecting yet or was it friday? Bet you can;'t believe that your next cycle has come round again so quickly. I suppose at least you know a bit more about what to expect this time. 

I got all my info through today and I'm feeling just that little bit scared and in awe of it all! I sometimes sit and think 'Why on earth am I having IVF?'! I am paying for a treatment that I actually don't really need! Then I change my mind and think, well it's just a means to an end. I haven't got the man and it's the most successful way of using donor sperm. I need to get over the fact that IVF is just for people with something wrong with them!  

I will be on 200iui of Puregon each day. Just wondering what you other IVF ladies were on? I expect they will chop and change this though as they see how I react. 

Lots of love to you all

Katiexxx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Well done Muddy I hope you get lots to choose from for ET.

Thanks for everyone's advise, I feel a little better today.  I am going to call my hospital and discuss FSH testing and why it wasnt done.

Have put everything out of sight that reminds me of treatment, drugs, sharps box, needle bag etc.

Now im going to bed.

 to you all

Chowy


----------



## dottiep

Katie - I know it feels like a massive step but the success rates are soooo much better.  You'll be fine once you've got on the escalator - if you know what I mean!  I did 250 a day first cycle and 225 a day 2nd cycle so that sounds about right.

Chowy - hope you are feeling ok?  

Muddy- fertilisation sounds good...fingers crossed that they carry on and you get some great embies and some frosties.

Love
Dx


----------



## dottiep

Hi all,

Am now very worried .... called gp for blood test results to be told that one of them was abnormal and i need to see a doctor.  No appointments for 10 days but I can go to 'sit and wait' clinic on monday...MONDAY!!!  That means I have to sit and worry all weekend.  What does abnormal mean??  Does this mean I can't have treatment?  I have read that you need to get thyroid under control before trying to conceive as can prevent implantation and have very bad effect on baby when pregnant.  Balance is trial and error and can take  months!"!!  Am now stressing badly! Sorry....feel like a drama queen agains but I know you all understand how much this all means.  Am going to call again tomorrow and beg to see someone.... just want to know whether I can still go for my frosties or not......


----------



## Betty-Boo

Katie,
Know what you mean about the IVF - as my consultant put it I was making the best use of my donor sperm by going down the IVF route - tihs sort of made sense to me, hence the decision.  It was afterwards that I found out my ovarian reserve is next to nothing - boooo.
It does seem drastic but you are making sure that your eggs and donor sperm have the best possible chance they can.

Take care
x


----------



## Felix42

Dottie,  for the nasty shock on results. I do hope you manage to get an answer today. I'd just camp in the surgery if it was me. 

Katie, wishing you lots of luck with the IVF. as the others say, its the best chance you can give yourself. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - sorry to hear you had a bit of a shock with the results. Hope you have managed to see or talk to the doctor now. I'm with Felix on this one - head down there and refuse to leave until they see you!    Chowy - hope you are doing ok hun. Am thinking of you. Katie - try not to worry about the IVF - just take small steps and it will all be fine. Its the thinking about it which is worse than the doing! Just on the train back from London after my scan. All ok and no cysts so start the injections tonight. Has come round far too quickly! Hope everyone else is doing ok. Laura x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,

Agree with everyone else Dottie, it's really not on to tell you this news and make you wait. Be assertive and explain that waiting is not an option due to the next FET and you should be able to at least get a phone consult. Also, you could ask for a copy of the results before you see the doc (assuming this is a result from GP, if not then ignore these comments!), you have a right to this so at least try to get this from them...I go to the surgery and just ask for a printout of my most recent results...you may get a load of other stuff too but they ought to be helpful if you explain and are politely assertive. Otherwise, they need to give you an appointment!

Katie, know what you mean but it has only been by starting this process that I have realised that there are a lot of people who fail to conceive with no known problems (sorry to sound negative but better to deal in relaity I think!)...it's better to go the IVF route and find out what the situation is. I made an assumption that IUI was such a lottery that clearly IVF would work first time; I was wrong...so give yourself the best chance possible while you have age on your side. Looking back on the years when age would have been more on my side has been pretty painful, so go for it!

As for me, well am in a little shock and need some advice. On day two I have 11 embryos! So no transfer today but either tomorrow or wait to blastocyst stage on Monday. What to do? It will depend on what happens overnight so decision may be taken out of my hands but it's quite scary - the fear of losing them against the knowledge that losing some is kind of the point of waiting, to see which ones are more viable. In terms of grading, BACC seem to be different to everywhere else and grade on a 1-10 system. So I have 4 grade 10, 4 grade 8 and 3 at a mix of 5/6. Great compared to last time (had a 9.5, 8, 7.5 and 4.8?). 

My clinic seem less experienced at the whole blastocyst thing and just wonder of those of you that have the experience can you give me any ideas/thoughts to help?    Thanks all.

Muddylane x


----------



## Felix42

Muddylane, congrats on all those embies!! That's fantastic. 

That is a tricky one about waiting or not, especially if your clinic aren't that experienced about blasts. As you say though all should come clear overnight. I'm rooting for those embies!

Chowy, hope you're doing ok? 

Roo, how are you doing hun. Thinking of you. I hope you have a nice weekend planned. You need lots of pampering. 

I'm at my parents at the mo and I've decided what my plan bs are if Reprofit IVF doesn't work in July. I'm going to go again in Jan/Feb and if that doesn't work go for DE the following Jan. In the meantime if July doesn't work, I'm going to take up running again and get fit and toned (about time!). Holly & Laura, all the running talk is inspiring me. So, even if July doesn't work (and I'm doing all I can to keep positive) my plan bs are taking off the pressure. 

Dottie, hope you've been able to talk to your doc. 

Good luck, Laura. ^praying^ this is your cycle. 
Love & hugs to all, F xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Muddy - wow that's great. Hope the embies continue to develop nicely. Can't help re blasts I'm afraid. I didn't get to that point last time. And actually when I asked my consultant she seemed against it anyway - said the best place for embies is inside you....and that they had no evidence that blasts were more likely to give you that BFP. However, I'm sure I've read on here somewhere that there are stats which show blasts are more successful - so hard to know what's the right thing to do isn't it. Guess you can only take the advice of the clinic. 

Felix - a plan B is good. I felt so much better once I'd booked myself in for DE at Reprofit and decided that was the plan for April 09 (the date I've been given is my sister's birthday - the one with the almost 3 kiddies - perhaps that's a good omen....). I have to say my running is more of a stagger, and I'll have to slow down even more now I'm back on Puregon and need all my energy for egg growing but even just getting out for a walk makes you feel so much better (apart from giving me hayfever for which I'm now not allowed anti histimines apparently - agh!)

Dottie - what happened? Hope all is OK? Are you still coming to meet us at the beach tomorrow? Hope so,

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone!

Wow, this threads been busy today!

Laura - lots of luck with this cycle and see you tommorrow - looking forward to catching up!

Felix - great to have a plan in place and yours seems like a very sensible one - hopefully you won't need the back up ideas anyway!  

Chowy - how are you today - hope you are ok?

Dottie - any news on the results - did you manage to get everything sorted? Doctors surgeries are so inefficient! Hope to see you tommorrow.  

Muddylane - what an amazing crop of embryos you have - it may be worth trying for the blastocyst stage with those as out of 14, one or two of them are bound to develop to that stage - so pleased for you! 

Thankyou for your advice girls re IVF - I know it's the way forward for me but the whole list of drugs/proceedure thing that came through the post yesterday really freaked me out! I am fine today though and getting myself all prepared for my cycle. Just got to be a brave girl now!!!!  


Love and luck to everyone

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Muddy - I've not got to blasts either and have heard many commentaries that the embies are better off in their natural habitat (ie your uterus) rather than a petri dish but on the other hand there does seem to be evidence that day 5 blasts can potentially yield better success rates.  I think it really depends on how many and what grade/cell division you have tomorrow but all looking good.  If your clinic isn't particularly experienced in handling blasts then I wouldn't force it. Hopefully you'll get a few frosties.

Wishing you luck

Dottie


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

I have now stopped crying and am going to make the most of my IVF break.

Muddy you ahve done very well with those embies, fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Laura, happy injecting.  I started setting the alarm on my mobile otherwise I was constantly checking the clock to see if it was time to inject.

Katie, you know you are doing the right thing by doing IVF.  All the jargon is quite confusing initially but you soon get the hang of it.  I keep an IVF diary so that my baby (when I have them) grows up they can see just how wanted they were and what mummy had to go through.

Roo, hope the pain is easing a little honey.

Dottie, your doctors are very naughty telling you that a test is abnormal and expecting you to wait 10 days, that is disgusting.  I hope that you have got some sense out of them during the day.

 to you all

Chowy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

muddy congratulations on your embryos!!  With blasts your chance of pregnancy is supposed to be higher it depends how skilled your embryologists are, but some girls on the London thread even opted for single embryo transfer (SET)and got pregnant  and had only one blast put back- clinics like ARGC will try and get you to blasts. 

Also if you have a large number of embryos they often wait and watch to know which are the best 2/3 best to put back and freeze. if you have many (like me) they opt for day 2-3 transfer so that they can be on baord as they have nothing to choose from to decide which is best.

Really hope your call tomorrow brings good news.

Feliz so pleased you have a plan b and c, always good to focus on!

L x


----------



## dottiep

Hello all....update from me...

Eventually managed to get to see a doctor today!  My T4 and TSH are both fine so no problems with thyroid function thank goodness.  From what I've read these are the ones that really matter in fertility.  These were also fine back in Oct when tested by LWC.  The 'abnornal' result is my thyroid antibodies apparently.  GP said that this isn't a problem in IVF but I should check with cons if worried.  He has referred me to a specialist anyway but probably won't get to see anyone for a month or so.  I googled it all when I got home thisevening & there have been loads of studies done about this.  It would appear that high thyroid antibodies don't affect pregnancy rates but does see higher rates of miscarriage so I would need to get regularly checked if (when!) I fall pregnant.  There seems to be conflicting research as to whether any drugs can help or not.  Sometimes I'm bewildered by all of this - when you think that most people just have sex, get pregnant & give birth!  I think I maybe need to stay away from google and just let things be - is there such a thing as too much information??
I emailed Stepan with my results and asked him if it is a problem and he had just replied to say no - so, am going to put my faith in him and get on that plane next monday!

Enough about me!

Laura - enjoy sticking needles in your tummy tonight! I'll buy you an ice cream tomorrow! 

Chowy - I know it's hard but like you say, enjoy your time out and do the things you can't do later (wine, for example!_ 

Muddy - positive vibes being sent to your embies 

Felix - when do you start with the Gonal I feel an emotional attachment to your drugs  

Katie - we'll chat tomorrow about the IVF journey.  As Laura says, the thought is much worse than the road itself!

Have a lovely weekend everyone

Dottie
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Dottie - just off to inject now. Glad it all turned out OK with your thyroid tests - not long now until you go for your frosties...we'll def be on 2WW together.... 

Does anyone know how important it is to always inject at the same time every day? Will an hour or two make a difference? Next week I have some late nights (work, not fun  ) and won't be home until 11ish. Was planning to do it at 10pm tonight because tired and want to go to bed. Assume 1 hour difference is OK?

Chowy - enjoy the break...do all the things you can't do when having tx. I really enjoyed having a few drinks and not counting days!

JJ - saw Daniel at the acupuncture place for the first time today (I don't specify who I want because I can't be very flexible with timings so just go with whoever is working that day) and was very impressed....the other girls are lovely too, but he really seems to know his stuff

Wishing everyone a lovely weekend...
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Laura - don't think an hour one way or another will make any difference.


Off to bed now as have an early start!!

dottie
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura I can't believe you are injecting already where does the time go to!! are you DRing or stimming (short protocol) I was told at my first clinic that an hour either side was fine!

Dottie- Really pleased to hear that the thyroid tests are ok, keep away from google!! it will drive you mad
L x


----------



## Felix42

Hello all, hope you have a lovely day by the coast Dottie, Katie, Laura and Coco.  I'm on the East coast of Yorkshire just now with my parents and it's a little gloomy.  Hope it's better there.

Dottie, that's great news about the tests not being directly related to IVF success.  I think it's a good idea to put your faith in Stepan rather than searching and searching for info.  Much more calming and makes sense.

Muddy, how are things going with your 'brood'? Well I hope!

Chowy, that's such a good idea to make the most of your IVF break.  It is so easy to get so focussed on our journeys that we can't find goodness anywhere beyond.  We will get there but we also need to relax and find happiness elsewhere in the meantime.  We will make better mummies like that too.

Katie, I'm sure you will find your chats with Laura and Dottie about IVF very reassuring - when Dottie talked me through her Reprofit trip and IVF generally I felt much better and calmer.

I'm on my last few days of the pill so my AF should turn up on Thursday/Friday and then it'll be Dottie's class A Gonal from Day 2 all being well.  I'm still debating whether I should have a baseline scan given the cyst two months ago but then again two months of the pill should have cleared that

Anyway, wishing everyone a lovely weekend!

Love and hugs Felix xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,
Been a scary start to the day. Woke at 4.30am going over and over what I would do if I got a choice about blast culture. So when embryologist rang was totally knackered! So, all 11 embies have made it to day 3 and all were looking good and had continued to divide  . Had lots of discussion about pros and cons and you know how non commital they are! So she told me that it was "very reasonable" to go ahead to blastocyst development and that she "wasn't anxious" about this and finally that it was "unlikely" that I would lose them all. So, I decided to brave it and wait till Monday.... Was instantly panicked and scared about losing them and am not looking forward to the next 48 hours.... . Feel tearful and am shaking with anxiety!! 

I know that I am in a lucky position but the thought that I could blow it all is horrible.. but I really want to have the best embryos possible. Aaaaarrggghhh.

Now got to find lots of things to occupy myself...my whole life has become about waiting! 


Muddy


----------



## muddypaws

Thanks Lou...managing to distract myself with cleaning and now having a break to check out what you girlies are up to...probably more interesting things than cleaning! I feel more positive this time round so hope that Monday brings good news . Meant to be off to Cornwall today but now delayed till Monday...prob just as well as still a bit tentative in walking etc. due to pain but at least it's easing.

Hope the Hampshire girls have a lovely day, wish I was with you! Good news Dottie about the test results but bet you want to strangle the GP for worrying you so much! How many days to Brno?

Is anyone going to the Infertility Day conference in London on 19th July? Be good to link up if you are. Also, can someone with more IT brain than me tell me how to download a ticker? I get to the point of having the thing created and then instructions about downloading aren't clear. Have tried copy and paste but it doesn't work...Ta.

Muddylane


----------



## Elpida

Keeping everything crossed for you Muddylane


----------



## Felix42

Muddy, with the ticket thing, you have to copy the long address that appears in the box for fertility friends etc and then you paste that in your FF signature box.  

Hope that helps. 

Wishing you lots & lots of  for your embryos. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Muddy

Your news sounds very promising - I'm no expert but I can't imagine you'll lose 11 between now and monday! You're bound to worry no matter what anyone says but hope the cleaning distracted you for a bit!   Keeping everything crossed for you.

Felix - I wonder if it would be worth having a baseline scan just to check no cyst??  It's a lot of money to spend without knowing.... just a thought...

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Excellent news about your embryos Muddylane - thats fantastic news! As Dottie says its highly unlikely all eleven would fail before monday. I bet you'll have some excellent quality blastocysts to put back in on monday and then hopefully its plain sailing from there!  

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## suzie.b

Muddy - looking good for Monday 

love
Suzie
xxxxxx


----------



## muddypaws

Thanks everyone for your good wishes. Thanks Felix for advice. Have a good night's sleep all...hopefully I won'r be seeing 4.30 again tonight!

Muddy


----------



## Felix42

Hope you managed to get some sleep Muddy and great to hear you've started Rose.  We will be in 2ww together! 

Dottie and Rose, I take your points about the baseline scan and I think I'm just worried about what it might show.  I will do it and set my mind at rest though and afterall if I do have a cyst I'd just have move my hols to August and make up some mad excuse for work!

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Love and hugs Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Ladies,

Chowy - so sorry that your cycle was cancelled   hope you're doing ok now

Muddy - wow what a good crop of embies you have, hope they all make it to blasts so you have plenty of   for lots of siblings  

Felix - glad you have decided on back-up plans, lets hope that Stepan can work his magic and you don't need to put them into practice. Next time you're at your parents we'll have to try and meet up - I'm sure we won't be that far away from each other.

Dottie - wow, can't believe you're going back so soon - I really do hope and   that this is the one for you

Laura - hope AF is easing -   for this cycle, hope this is the last time you have to juggle work and treatment.

Rose - love your new profile - glad you are feeling really positive this time.

Katie -   for your first IVF, when do you start?

JJ1 - Not long until you head out to Barcelona - hope you get the news that you so deserve.


 to anyone I've missed

Roo xx


----------



## winky77

Hi girls - messaging from my blackberry so but tricky ! Have million posts to catch up on and do pms but will have to wait until home cos wud take forever on here!!  Wanted to be selfish and seek advice?!  Have spend all day today pondering next steps after iui bfn.  LWC recommend long protocol for IVF but glasgow say short. Can't decide whether to do IVF next with LWC or to have another IUI with LWC then do short protocol with Glagow if needs be. That would give time to get wrigglies imported from Denmark as GCRM are still short on supplies. Would be at IVF phase with GCRM only a week later than LWC option and with having fitted another IUI in. Was wondering if any of you have any thoughts on diffs between long and short protocol in terms of success rates  ?  Advice most welcome! Love to all XX di


----------



## dottiep

Hi Di

To be honest I havet been able to get to the bottom of this - and believe me, I'm 'google queen'!! 
However my understanding was that your clinic will choose between long an short depending on your response to stimms - how many follicles did you have on your IUI?  It might be worth discussing this with them.
Sorry I can't be more help but different consultants seem to have differing opinions!
Enjoy your last day of sunshine & meditation

Dottie
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Di (and all),

Dr Nair at LWC told me that the Short (Antagonist or Orgalutran) protocol is newer than the LP, so they don't have as much data to go on but that as far as they could tell, the results were similar for LP and this particular SP - which is why she was happy for me to try either. 

I went for the SP for two reasons: 1. timing wise I wanted to get on with it and not wait for next cycle and then down reg etc etc.  2. I wanted to avoid the down regging phase as it felt like putting even more drugs into my system and I didn't like the idea of 'shutting myself down' only to stim up again (probably silly really - the amount of hormones I'm already pumping into me, doubt it would make much difference but there you go)

I have to say that I'm treating pretty much all the stats with a pinch of salt. Women with a quoted 1% success rate get their BFP, whilst those quoted 60% do not - seems to me it's all a lottery and no one really knows what makes one cycle succeed where another fails...as Rose says, the consultants at LWC do not seem to be able to give an answer on the differing success rates anyway...

Sorry, I know this won't help much with your decision. If I were you, I'd just go with whatever feels right for you and fits in with your timing best. 

I personally wouldn't waste the time and money on the IUI again - I know Some1 got lucky on #6, and Sam got her twins on #1...but overall we've seen so little success from IUI here that I would save the funds and put them towards the IVF...but that's just my opinion - at the end of the day you have to do what you feel most comfortable with

Good luck whatever you decide
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Muddy - just sending you    and hoping that all have made it and you can put a few in the deep freeze!  How many are you planning to put back??

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Di, I'm sorry I can't help with advice re LP or SP. As the others say its probably best to go with whatever feels best for you. Personally I wish I'd gone for IVF sooner and not tried IUI given my age, but that's just my view. 

Wishing you lots & lots of  for tomorrow Muddy. Hope you've managed to relax a bit today. 

Hope the stimms have been going ok Rose & Laura. 

Are you having to do any prep for your FET Dottie?

Karen, hope you're doing ok. Keeping everything crossed. 

Chowy, hope you're doing ok hun?

Roo, great to 'see' you here again.  My parents are just near Withernsea if you know it. Whereabouts are you? I was thinking closer to Newcastle. Would be lovely to meet up though if poss next time I'm up. I'm back in London again now after a lovely break but a bit of a delayed train journey. Lots of cancelled trains out there - not mine fortunately but I think some ppl must have had awful journeys, poor things. 

Love & hugs, F xx


----------



## dottiep

JJ - tried to PM you but your mailbox is full!!!


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,

Think there are a few test dates coming up soon so good luck to you all...fingers crossed . Don't know anything about short protocols girls so can't help but think it has to be better than the 4 weeks of downregging I did to fit in with the clinics timetable!

Have managed relatively OK this weekend. Whilst I usually find logging onto FF helpful, unfortunately I answered a mail from someone in the over 40s section a bit anxious about blastocysts she had transferred. I was trying to reassure her but had a couple of other people come in with some rather hard hitting info, not sure where from, but it was a bit upsetting. Lots of stuff about how the top clinics in the world don't do blastocyst cultures and thus transfers for over 40s because they are less successful due to chromosomal issues, poor mitochondrial energy etc etc. Kind of thought it was a bit unhelpful given that two of us were on that road anyway and the info was only likey to scare us and was too late to make a difference to our decisions. By their info, I shouldn't expect to have much success tomorrow! Great....worried now cos the embryologist had said she wasn't familiar with stats for my age group but said that the research was generally not too conclusive. Just need to stay focussed for tomorrow!

Thanks for all your good wishes but am now petrified  ! I really couldn't cope if was bad news tomorrow...really need the happy boost to continue..

Muddylane


----------



## muddypaws

Forgot to say, sorry about the BFN Didi but I agree that IVF is probably the way to go, expensive as it might be. I kind of wish that I hadn't bothered with the three IUIs I'd had and just had one or a second medicated rather than three unmedicated. You'd be joining a seasoned group of single girls with lots of advice and support to give... 

Muds


----------



## dottiep

Muddy

Easier said than done I know but try not to worry.  I'm (much  ) older than you and Stepan recommended 5 day transfers! I really think it depends on the expertise of the embryologists in some clinics.  Try to get some sleep....& keep us posted.

Dx


----------



## muddypaws

Thanks dottie, that's helpful to know. the husband of a friend of mine who has been giving me some free advice by phone (he's a Consultant at another clinic) told me that my embryologist was "one of the best" and so I take this as positive! Off to bed to dream strange things no doubt...coupld of days ago dreamt that I was forced to move house to live with some of my old friends from uni days, had a horrible room and was walking around holding my cats like babies worrying that I would lose them if I didn't!! Hmmm...maybe I'll try to think about Brad Pitt before I drop off!!

M


----------



## dottiep

That's weird - on my last 2ww I kept dreaming about my mum's old cat that I'd forgotten to feed for days on end!!

Sweet dreams

Dx


----------



## muddypaws

Dear Girls,

Relief....phew. How emotional is all this?! The good news is that I have 4 blastocysts with 5 embies that the embryologist wants to develop for another day as she is hopeful of more blasts! So, two back today at 12.30 and two to the freezer with the hope of maybe 1 or 2 more if I am lucky!            

Am off to St Ives for my delayed seaside break straight after so may be offline for a few days. Will check in if I can find an internet cafe.

Best wishes to all and thanks for the support. Now just the 2ww to get through!

Muddylane x


----------



## Felix42

Muddy, that's brilliant news. You must be ecstatic. Hope all goes well for ET and enjoy a well deserved rest in St Ives. V jeallous . 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Muddy, thats absolutely fantastic news -   have a lovely relaxing break

Roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Muddy, that's brilliant news- enjoy your trip to St Ives - sorry I can't be there!
Take care
Rachel x x


----------



## kylecat

Muddylane - great news re the blastocysts - so pleased that everything went according to plan. If was well worth waiting those extra couple of days!

My clinic want to try and take me to the blastocyst stage this Summer - if I am as lucky as you I will be very pleased!  

Have a lovely holiday and rest up!  

Good Luck  
katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

muddylane- congrats on your 2 blasts- enjoy your seaside break on the 2ww 
L x


----------



## dottiep

Congratulations Muddy!  Welcome to the 2ww - enjoy your break & try to keep sane.

Dx


----------



## Lou-Ann

muddy, congrats on your 2 blasts   good luck for the 2ww, hope you have a good break by the seaside!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suzie.b

Congratulations, Muddy.

I did feel cross on your behalf when I read the thread you were talking about.  It's not exactly "support" to tell someone after the event that they've done the wrong thing.  After reading the posts, I'm not sure I really understand what they're getting at.  Are they trying to say that by waiting to blast, there is a chance that the good embies perish and the bad'uns survive?  I can't see why the ones that survive are likely to be worse than the ones that perished.  Maybe there's something I'm missing.

And how wonderful that you have something to freeze too - always lovely having a buffer - helps you relax.  And when it works, you can always go back for sibs.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ML- I have a friend who had one blast transferred back ( at the Lister) and she is 34 weeks pregnant now!! BEST OF LUCK
L X


----------



## marmite_lover

Muddy - congratulations on being PUPO  .  Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and enjoy your break xx


----------



## suzie.b

Karen

When are you testing?

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi ladies

Quick update from me.... I have made an appt to see a specialist on harley street tomorrow about my thyroid antibodies as it would appear that this is normally a marker for other immune problems (such as NK cells) which I'm sure you know have a huge impact on fertility & IVF success.  I got myself in a bit of a state about it all having read far too much on various medical websites so decided to get a professional opinion.  I'm still really keen to go for FET next week as due to fly out on monday but it really depends on what the dr says tomorrow.  I'm hoping I will just be able to take steroids as this seems to be a common answer but it really depends if he wants to do loads more tests.
Have also booked to see Daniel for acupuncture tomorrow - I'm sure he has come across this before too...
So a bit up in the air at the moment but glad I've got a quick appointment.....will let you know how I get on.

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sounds like a good idea Dottie - either it will put your mind at rest and you can go for the FET next week as planned, or it will mean you might need to delay the FET - but at least if you have to, you'll know you're doing it for a good reason and to give yourself the best possible chance

You do need to stay off those medical websites though  

Good luck with it tomorrow, let us know how you get on - if you need tea/chat afterwards, then I'm in London tomorrow for work and free from about 5.30pm ish....

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

oooo...tis nice to be back on laptop rather than fighting to post from my blackberry!  Muds....just been catching up with your blasto journey....agree with the others about 'thoughtless' postings....some people just don't consider the impact of their words.  But it all sounds like it has worked out well for you....I am so pleased you've got such a good result!  Fingers crossed for 2ww!!!

Dottie ....good luck with your appt re. thyoid 2moro....would you mind PMing what your actual results for diff thyroid elements were?  Am v interested as I am pretty sure I have high thryoid antibodies when blood test earlier this year.  Has affected thyroid function and I've been on low dose thyroxin since January.  Not one has mentioned any link to fertility tho....altho haven't asked either!  I was just having bloods done as part of routine check (have to have my haemoglobin levels checked fairly regular cos of anaemia linked to heavy periods - altho not as bad now post fibroid op).  I'm in Manchester at the mo and don't have blood test results to hand but it sounds like I should probably be looking into it too!?

Thanks to everyone who responded re. long/short protocol and my choices on next steps.  I have decided I will stick with LWC for now and do long protocol IVF next. That's what they recommended and i've missed beginning of cycle to do short anyway so not really losing time this time. IUI is prob a waste of time at my age and I know many of you agree....but you can't help but have doubt/hope can you!?!?  Will pop into LWC when down in London next week so they can show me how to inject !...eekkk!!  What a fun summer of drugs ahead! 

...Di xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

dottie good luck with appt- daniel seemed to think IUI's did have a place for 40+ women I recall when I had the debate with him, ask his opinion. He has loads of pts on immunes and NK- most of the ARGC pts are tested for it, as are the CARE in Nottingham ladies. Check out the immune thread as there are some ladies there with thyroid issues.
Good luck
l x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,
Just popped into the library here in St Ives...very windy so not on beach! Thanks for all your lovely messages. I was even luckier and got another two to freeze! So have two on board and four frozen, all good quality blasts. More than 50 % success rate on the blasts then...yah boo to anyone who's sceptic about us over 40s!!

So should be over the moon, right? I am really but have that horrible 2ww sinking feeling. I don't know why...nothing feels different to the last five 2wws but maybe that's the problem. Also, really I am a bit lonely here on my own - my mum was trying to persuade me not to come cos she thinks that I might collapse and not be found for weeks on end (she's a bit dramatic!) so she's phoning me every day, which is quite nice really. Doing the single girl, independent woman thing and being all brave "I'm having a lovely time, just relaxing and reading and eating pasties"...it is a lovely break from the same four walls though...I have a super sea view from the lounge and so cannot complain. Think that I am just really scared of another bfp..not sure my little old heart can take it. Had a dream last night that I must be pregnant cos my boobs had gone like rocks and I was saying to people, " I must be preggers, I have boobs like Madonna"! I'm so weird!!

Dottie, try not to worry too much about the test results...I sometimes wonder about all this stuff. My friends hubby told me that the people who first named the NK cells apparently regret giving them that name because of all the angusih it appears to casue people and that in fact, they were actually quite rare and may not be that relevant for the vast majority of people. Who knows....but hopefully, fingers crossed (but not legs) that this one will work. 

Karen...congratulations!!!!!!!!!     How fantastic. 

I look forward to catching up with you all again soon and can probably make the meet in Windsor if it's going ahead that middle weekend.

ta ta for now

Muddy x


----------



## Betty-Boo

OMG – Am so excited, had a call from the Hospital today – I’m down for the next batch of IVF treatments in Oct / Nov.  Have to phone the clinic in Aug with my first day of my period and take it from there!  It’s going to be a little different as I can’t take the pill, so not quite sure what’s going to happen with that one, but I don’t care!  I still know it’s a long shot with my poor AMH and FSH results, but lets hope this DHEA has been doing its trick.  Going through my first DHEA AF and have not had one like this in some time, so hopefully that’s a good sign.  Now to start really truly prepping the body and mind!  I’ve been so down after the AMH/FSH results that I was having second thoughts about the whole thing.  Nothing like this sort of news to bring you out of it – at least my consultant is giving it a try.  Fingers crossed.
Muddy, sounds so positive and good news with the frosties!  Enjoy your break and take care.
Di – welcome back! Must meet up again soon!
JJ1 – all the best for Barcelona 
Hi to everyone!
R x x


----------



## Felix42

Mini, that's excellent news about your upcoming treatment.  I don't blame you being all excited.  Keep positive.  Definitely sounds like the different AF is a good sign.

Muddy, that's excellent news about your frosties.  Hoping it'll be siblings for the future and you've already got a BFP there.  Sounds a lovely chilled location you've got.  Enjoy!

JJ, best of luck in Barcelona.  Will look forward to your update.

Dottie, how did the appointment with the specialist go?  Good luck for your lining scan tomorrow.  

Laura, how are you doing with your stimms and scans?

My AF still hasn't turned up.  I'm hoping it'll be tomorrow or Saturdauy at the latest as timings for Brno might get a bit hairy otherwise!

Love and luck to all, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Rachel - great news on your dates.  You must be thrilled.

Muddy - I too like 'me' time but it's also nice to have a balance - enjoy & relax! great news about your frosties

Felix - I don't know how to do one of those AF dances but I would send you one if I could...

Laura - how are the injections going?? 

Well I'm considerably poorer after yesterday although feel much calmer.  Basically I had some additional blood tests done (nk cells and sticky blood) which I should have the results from tomorrow.  (2 blood tests £550!!!) Still, if it gives me peace of mind.
The doctor has prescribed prednisolone (steroid), baby aspirin and heparin (more bloody injections!) and for me to start on sunday (2 days pre ET). If the tests come back tomorrow with anything radically different to what this protocol would be for we'll need to think again.  he seemed to think that there was a very, very slim chance that I would need more treatment before heading out next week.  If I have to cancel then I will - it would be silly to waste my last embryos.
You'll be pleased to know that I've since stopped googling medical research & am trusting in the specialist!
I have scan to check lining tomorrow (at the birth co on harley street - only £70 versus £125 at LWC) - have to call Stepan with result and then we'll see.....so, lots of decisions tomorrow hopefully!

Hope everyone is ok - seems kind of quiet on here.

Dottie
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose, men are such strange beasts!!  They are so impulsive too, bless him was a nice thought.

Dottie - I had to inject Heparin (clexane) when I had my PE's, dont' rub the site afterwards - does sting and can bruise - my tummy looked like it had done 10 rounds with Mike Tyson.  Unfortunately I'll have to inject heparin twice daily whilst pregnant and for 6 weeks afterwards!  Oooo the fun of it all!!! ha ha
Take care R

Ha ha and as for calling me mini - am named after my car and not womens bits - honest LOL that did make me laugh tho!

All the best Felix - have everything crossed for you x x
Di - all the best at LWC - did you contact the Royal up here?  I know my cons was head hunted from them and they're supposed to be quite good...... Stats wise anyway.
Hi to everyone and take care,
Muddy, I often take myself off for a break on my own - books tend to get me through it.  It is strange, I think the first time I cried my eyes out!  Just from being alone.  I expect the hormones aren't helping butI'm sure those cornish pasties are - now I am jealous!!
Take care 
R x x


----------



## Tommie

Hello everyone,

  I have been reading all the messages here and being so encouraged that I'm not the only one trying to make it happen. I feel lonely here where I am as nobody seems to try to have a baby being single (some of my friends are dying to have though, but they cannot make up their mind to be a single mum).  as my FET day is approaching, I am starting to get nervous again (partly due to Estrogene I am taking??) but a good friend of mine says, be like 'NIKE',  Just do it!  

I'm flying to Denmark to FET on next Tuesday (Jesus!  the airfare is so expensive as I could not buy a ticket until my doctor told me the date). I've been asked how many frozen embryos I would like to transfer this time(I have four frozen from March IVF), so I told her, I want two.  But I wonder which is the best way...transfering one by one or two and two??  I don't mind having twins in case two embryos grows successfully although it rarely happens in my age (41 yrs). Does anyone know about it?

Yesterday I went to have a US scan here locally and my endometrium was thick (10.5mm) by taking esgtrogene. So i'm ready to go and just hope those embryos will be nicely thawed.   

I'm wishing you all dreams come true and hope our effort will make it happen  

Have a nice weekend 

Tommie


----------



## Betty-Boo

Tommie - remember we're here for you - can't give you a hug in person but can online so to speak      
Sorry can't help with regards to how many FET to transfer - wouldn't have a clue but I'm sure there are many on here that can help!
Take care, safe journey out to Denmark, news on lining looks good!
R x x 
Rose- Men!  My ex was exactly the same - he wanted to be my donor, although is now living with the woman he left me for!  I told him were to go and that he'd really hurt me by his comments as we did try for a baby once, but it didn't happen (thank god in some ways - he's never been faithful and as it turned out was sleeping with his ex wife whilst ttc with me!)  They should win an award for their lack of tact!  There are some nice ones out there tho - just still trying to find them      
Take care, sit back and think what a lucky escape!
R x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi girls,

Sorry - being a bit quiet at the moment. Like last time, I'm finding it hard to focus on anything except me, me, me during this phase of the IVF - what with all the scans and injections and so on....plus have been working in London all week so lots of early mornings/late nights and not enough time to think  
All going OK though. Less follies than last time I think - perhaps 14 or so (I didn't count them at scan today)....but nurse seems happy enough. EC either Weds or Fri next week. Praying for Friday as supposed to be in Copenhagen Weds and Thurs. Will know after scan on Monday morning. If it has to be Weds will just have to go home 'sick' on Tues and cancel the trip....feel bad that I will have to lie, but there's no way round it. 
My sister is down this weekend with the little ones, so looking forward to seeing them and having something to take my mind of obsessing about whether it's going to work this time or not.

So, enough about me...

Di - try not to worry about the injections, it's really not so bad. Thinking about it is much worse than doing it....when do you start? 

Mini - that's fantastic news re your IVF, am very pleased for you - now you have a date to aim for....hurrah!

Muddy - 2WW is so hard isn't it? Hope you're bearing up and enjoying yourself down in St Ives. If I didn't have so much work, and if I wasn't part way through stimming, I'd have come with you - I love being by the sea....
I'm very good at being by myself (years of practice!) - I think I'm actually quite naturally anti social, so it sounds like heaven to me - just hanging out by the beach, reading, sitting in lovely cafes. Although perhaps the 2WW not the best time for it - the mind can go into overdrive a bit can't it? Good luck for test day   

Felix - fingers crossed AF arrives in time. So annoying when our bodies refuse to co-operate! Hopefully you won't have to change flights or anything....Lou's AF dance was so good I'm sure it must have arrived now  

Dottie - it all sounds very comprehensive with the tests and absolutely the right thing to do to put your mind at rest. How were the results today? And your scan? Fingers crossed it's all good and you can head out to Brno next week - I need a 2WW buddy  

Rose - honestly, men! I despair of them....as Mini says, count it as a lucky escape - he doesn't sound too much like the man you'd want to be the father of your child if he was considering having some fun with you whilst keeping it from his wife...

Tommie - sorry you are feeling a bit lonely and nervous. As Mini says, we're all here for you - in the virtual world at least if not in the real one! Good luck for your FET next week - I don't know whether transferring one or two is better - perhaps ask your consultant what they would recommend?

Hello to everyone else. Roo - hope you're doing OK and getting back into the swing of things at work...JJ - good luck for Barcelona - think you might be there already, I've lost track a bit...
Katie - hope you've got a relaxing weekend planned after your busy week at school

Everyone else who I've missed - it's not intentional...so hello and hugs to you all and have a lovely weekend, I'll try to keep up a bit better next week...

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Tommie - sorry that you feel so lonely  , we're all her for you if you need to chat or want some reassurance. Good luck for your FET next week will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. not sure about no. to transfer, I personally would have 2, but not sure about stats and successes.

Laura - I think we all need a bit of me time now and then, I know I certainly do, Glad things are going to plan, hopefully quality over quantity this time around.

mini - Fantastic news about your IVF, August will be here before you know it.

Rose - Typical man, I have a friend who always offered to have my babies, has been with his partner for years and will be for years to come - he wasn't keen on the turkey baster though 

Felix - hope Lou's AF dance did the trick - heres another just in case 
[fly]           [/fly]

Dottie - have you got your results yet ?? hope they are all spot on and you can go get your  

Hi to everyone else

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Tommie,

I have asked myself the question about how many embryos every time and go around & around in circles! The first time I had 3 and the second time just 2 - I would have had 3 but only had 4 in total so wanted to have 2 to freeze.  
If it helps, I did ask my clinic what the chances were of having twins at my age with 3 put back and they said they had never seen it. (I am a couple of years older than you though).  Personally I would put 2 back and save 2 for just in case or siblings.  I think the odds would be very slim if you only put 1 back if these are your own eggs.
Sorry you are feeling alone - i hope we can help you feel less lonely in a virtual way.
I too am flying to brno on monday for FET so we can be cycle buddies on 2WW!

I got my test results back today & all normal    YIPPEE!!! Doctor wants to keep me on aspirin, prednisolene and heparin anyway as this can help results and i still have slightly elevated thyroid antibodies so there's no getting away from the needles!  Had scan today too and got a triple lining at 10.3mm so all good to go!  I am soooo relieved after all the stress & panic of this week - will take the opportunity to chill out for a couple of days.  

Laura - hope you can stretch it to the friday..... we'll definitely be 2ww buddies at some point tho.

Hope everyone else is planning a lovely weekend...

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, great news re the tests and lining!! You're all good to go now  I'm getting all excited for you!

Tommie, good to have you back.  Wishing you lots of   for FET next week.

Laura, I completely sympathise with you about wanting some me time and only being able to concentrate on stimms etc. IVF and the journey to mummyhood is a pretty big deal afterall.

Rose, that is amazing about your ex. Goodness, what on earth was he thinking. You must have been gobsmacked! It makes you realise how empowered we are now being able to go it alone as a conscious choice rather than having to rely on men we know in our hearts are not cut out to be the fathers of our children.  Hope the downregging is going ok.

Muddy, I love the idea of your get away.  If I could do something similar for my 2WW I certainly would.

Di, wishing you lots of luck for your appointment next week.  You're going to be jet setting up and down to LWC then? 

Well, the AF dances (thanks Roo and Lou) and good wishes have done the trick & AF arrived this morning.  I've booked a scan tomorrow morning to check that the pesky cyst has gone and then all being well it's all systems go and stimms start tomorrow night.

Love and hugs to all, 

Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Felix - great news re AF.  I had mine at Birth Centre today & they were lovely - £70.  They offered to fax it through for me too!!

Good luck
Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Brilliant news Felix   

Dottie - I'm going to google that place. I'm having some probs finding a place to scan round here so might end up taking a trip to London  . Never mind - thats def cheap enough


----------



## dottiep

Emma - I looked around and it was definitely the cheapest.  I paid £125 each time at LWC!  Do let me know if you find anything cheaper though


----------



## Roo67

Mine was really cheap £0.00


----------



## Damelottie

lol - I remember you saying that Roo.

I just 'e' mailed them Dottie. I imagine they will be the cheapest although the train there and back will be £35. 
I've had either 'no's or no replies from the clinics round here - most annoying


----------



## dottiep

Felix - just to wish you best of luck for your scan today....hope cyst has vanished and you're good to go.

Dottie
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Felix good luck for your scan today!

Rose, what can I say?  Men eh?!?!  

Enjoy the rest of your break Muddy  

Dottie have a safe trip Monday, will keep everything crossed  

Take care everyone
Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

Hi all

How do you all keep up with where everyone is at...am v impressed.

good luck to everyone! I've been following all your news but haven't been up to posting.  

Off to LWC today for the hilariously titled Inseminar!  Have good weekends, its lovely and sunny in London.
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ok girls, so I know no one can decide this for me, BUT - do I go for the taller, better educated, professional donor who is new (and therefore unproven), or with the slightly shorter, less well educated one who has proven fertility

On all other counts they are the same - same colouring, both have written personal statements for the child.....

How important is proven fertility do you think?

Laura
x

PS hello everyone and hope you are having lovely weekends. I'm working today   Have to catch up as have had many hours off this week for scans etc....but going to my mums later as my sister is down with the kids, so tomorrow will just be hanging out with them.


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls!!

Just catching up on all the messages after a busy week at school - I thought things were meant to slow down just before the Summer Holidays!!!  

Rose - hows the down regging going? Any side effects or it it just plain sailing!!! 

Laura - difficult question there - I remember you talking last weekend about how education is very important to you so maybe you should trust your instincts and go with the new donor - everything will have been tested as Rose has said so the quality of his sperm will be as good as the other donor. Hopefully he will soon have proven fertility as you will be pregnant in the very near future!!!!   Have a great time with your niece and nephew.

Lulumead - hope all goes well at the 'inseminar!!' - I remember going there back in October - it was very informative. 

Dottie - so glad that your tests came back OK - I know it cost you a lot of money but if it puts your mind at rest it is money well spent. How did the date go?   Also went to M&S last night - spent £40 and got my 20% off-  thanks a lot for that!!!  

Felix - good luck for the scan - please let us know how it all goes. 

Roo - how are you?  

Tommie - lovely to hear from you again - good luck with the FET - hopefully this will be your lucky time. Have a safe journey to Denmark.

Muddylane - how are you? Hope you are resting up lots on your holiday. I really admire you going on your own - I could never do that - I don't think I'm quite as independant as I think!  

As for me - I'm in limbo land at the mo and have never really got anything interesting to post! However girlies this will change in three weeks when I start my IVF - I'm sure I will be bombarding this messgae board with all sorts of dumb questions and queries!!  I have a consultation monday to set everything off - then I wait for AF and off we go! I am doing my best to eat healthily and taking all my vitamins religiously!

lots of love to everyone else

Katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Just a quick update from me. Good news no cyst. The Birth Company were great and even offered to make me up a prescription once ok'd by stepan for oestrogen as my lining was a bit thin. 
Much less good news, my Dad got a letter today to say they needed an urgent follow up appointment after his scan & op and now my parents have to wait til at least Monday for the news and can't say yes or no to Brno. Keeping everything crossed he is a) ok and b) they can come with me. 

Will catch up properly with everyone's news later. Just off to buy orange nightie!

Love & hugs to all.
Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Katie and Rose for your thoughts re donor. I guess I need to decide over the weekend, so will mull it over a little. The donor I used last time was also new/unproven, and it didn't work, so I wonder if I'm a bit hung up on a proven donor because of that.....whereas I'm sure it wasn't his fault it didn't work last time  

I also had a bit of an M&S blitz this week with my voucher - thanks Dottie! Went to get a proper bra fitting as I've been feeling like mine are the wrong size for a while now. Can you believe I have gone up 3 cup sizes??!! Must be the drugs - I have never been a DD in my life (oh my god, what's going to happen to them if I actually do get pregnant - they'll be HUGE.....)

Katie - not long now until you're ready to start, hope the consultation goes well

Felix - great news re scan, but v sorry to hear about you dad - hope it all goes OK with the follow up - and that they can go with you....

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,
What a busy thread! Just returned from my week break but still have another week till testing... 

Felix, sorry about your Dad, hope he is OK. Best of luck for Brno - especially with an orange nightie!

Dottie, hope you are excited about your transfer...we'll be on partial overlap for 2ww  

Laura, I went for education over eye colour and although a proven donor, it still hasn't worked yet for me (only a week to go though so who knows for third time lucky). I guess that I never even thought that there could be an issue with the donor as they'd all been tested but now I'm wondering? I do think that you'll be fine with a newbie though; I worried I was being a snob choosing a uni educated person but it guess it fits more with my own profile so maybe that's what's important!

Tommie, hi. I would agree with Roo about embryos. At our age I would definitely go for at least two. Just having one doesn't improve your chances and in fact I saw stats that suggest that having two is more than double the success of just one (although not sure I get that!) Also, if you have them one by one, it'll be pretty costly with all the travelling. Best of luck deciding.

Rose...as for your ex..what a t****r...ha ha. Sorry, maybe that's strong but his poor wife! Some men just think that we want nothing more than to be rescued by them and that spreading their seed is so important. Unbelievable..I did go onto a site called "free sperm donations worldwide" (catchy and unsubtle but at least it does what it says on the tin!). Thought that if I registered I might get an idea of how I fet about a known ish donor. Well, was surprised that rather than me having to contact donors I got inundated with messages from men wanting to be my donor...kind of freaked me out actually. Some of them were genuine but lots were horrible...you got a real feeling of them wanting to be in control and that they loved the idea that there would be lots of little thems running around the world...guess they were just being true to Darwin's selfish gene theory. Yuk..got out of there quick..one guy even offered to let me stay with him that weekend as he was available, baster or natural method...eeewww   .

Anyway, maybe this is why I'm on my own, takes a lot for a man to impress me!  


Muddylane


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Felix - really pleased for you. I might be having my scan there - although Lou has since sent me details of a more local one so hopefully that will work out. Its good to know form you and Dottie how good they are tho.  

D'know I can't remember any of the details of my donors  . I never take much notice really. The only thing that ever concerns me about people is political persuasion and they don't ask that   . That would tell me much much more about them than anything else   . Probably just as well I don't know...................

JJ1 - We need to sort out our meet with Lou - I'll pm ya hun xxxx


----------



## dottiep

Muddy - welcome home and hope you keep sane for the second week.  Not sure I'd go anywhere near a site like that!!

Laura - difficult choice...I'm a bit hung up on the education thing too but I think I'd probably go with proven fertility...a hard one.  Good luck with your choice. If everything else fails you can always toss a coin   (no pun intended!!)

Felix - good news re your scan. i found them really lovely too.  Sorry about your Dad's news - hope all ok.  WHATEVER YOU DO, DON'T FORGET THE NIGHTIE!!! 

dX


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congrats felix with the scan x
Laura, when I chose my donor I was restricted by CMV -ve side of things, how ever, the donor I did choose isn't proven, but is 20/21 years old nd has had all the tests.  My thinking was that he wouldn't be a donor if his wigglies were not up to the job!  I went for height to be honest - to counteract my shortness!  ha ha.  Intelligence and what is family were like was quite import to me too - you get that sort of info from denmark, hence why I chose them. 
Good luck x

Muddy take care x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Rose  .

I don't want to speak out of turn but I think that was just outragous of her. I mean really awful.

No wonder you're so upset. Families - honestly.

Is your sister older than you by any chance? I just wonder because its the kind of thing my sister would possible do. At the age of 39 she still treats me like some stupid dumb child that can't possible know what I'm doing. She was awful throughout my adoption - as well as being sort of supportive too. Most odd. She's come to some of the 'children than wait' evenings with me (very supportive) and then say things like ' oh, no, s/he isn't right for our family, I have the girls to think of'. Like I wasn't thinking of them!!! Blooming odd anf I can honestly said I felt like I really really disliked her sometimes. I haven't told any of them about my treatment and I won't. It isn't worth the risk of anything negative. Shame really because they might be quite excited but I'm not risking it!

I'm sure thats no help but I totally understand your upset.

Emma xx


----------



## winky77

Hello girls.....wow it is flippin busy on here!!!  I've had a totally duvet day....had a major lie in and then have lolled around the house all day in my pjs.....how bad is that...and so not normally me as I am usually up before 8 and doing, doing, doing....  just felt completely wiped out and achey...not sure if I am fighting something off or not....it's not as if I need a holiday as just got back!

Muddy - hope you are enjoying Cornwall now.  I am very independant but don't particularly enjoy spending time on my own (well not more than a few hours!) so I really admire people that do that!

Felix...hope all works out for your parents to go with you!  Does this mean you and Dottie will be there at same time?  You asked about me jetting up and down to LWC.....yes there will be a bit of that but I am going to have some scans up here at GCRM and might even go to the LWC satellite clinic at Darlington (about 2 hours by train from edinburgh) if worthwhile £wise. 

Dottie - thanks for PM on thryoid info...think I am going to make appt with my GP to discuss my last results and implications of it...bit scary to hear about the higher risk of miscarriage. Sending you    for this week!

Laura  - I'm with Dottie on the education thing.  I did feel like I was being an education snob when I was choosing but actually I recognise that it is more about intelligence than education but in the absence of having info on intelligence we have to go with the education factor....in reality I know there are lots of very intelligent people who don't have degrees and some not so bright ones who do!

Rose -   what an awful situation with your family. It is terrible that your sister broke your confidence that way.  I really hope you have the support from friends in the absence of family...you know that you have all of us whenever you need it.  And I bet your parents and sister will come round when there is a little new family member on the way!  The story with your Ex just shows us another example of the strangeness of the male species!  Not wanting to diss all men but can I add another one to the equation.......had a big fall out with an ex this week who owes me money...can so do without the stress!

Mini....great you've got your dates!! I'd be up for some exercise if you fancy a pal for getting fit in readiness!  I will start downregging on Day 21 (in 2 weeks time) so IVF probably about 6 weeks away on that basis.....I am really determined to get some more weight off by then.


Tommie, Katie, Lulu, Emma, Jovigirl.....and anyone else i've missed.......  

...Di xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Just back from Barcelona and a few hectic but good days, I haven't caught up with all the thread and news of you all. Yet

I had a meltdown at BA desk (well nearly when we were checking in, tried to check in online and their system kept going down!) as they said their flight was over booked they were looking for 10 passengers to go, if we got the flight we'd be separated etc and to wait, offered us 600 quid etc etc we were there hours before the flight.  Anyway my donor's partner went up to the desk, and came back with 3 seats together on the flight.

IVI is an extremely modern and clean, we were met with out co-ordinator who spoke v good English, if we have questions we can email/phone her etc.

My donor went and did his sample, I was downstairs with his partner, and had a meltdown again, not wanting to be there, it brings all my thoughts of loosing my baby back- but he is used to my tears. I was terrified of trial ET, so I took some Valium.

They then called us through my donor told me off for being too spaced out, could hardly make it up the stairs, so I explained to the Dr that I nervous and had taken Valium, she was fine.
I had the trial embryo transfer, and in fact it was fine, my donor was ushered into the scanning room with me- but he coped ok and stayed at ‘the head end’ and watched the screen.

My lining was 5.3mm on day 13, which was great considering that on drugs on my  last monitored cycle.

The plan is for another monitored cycle with IM oestrogen, and if it gets to 6 mm she will allow me to have ET. She was suggesting I could be back end of Sept/Oct for ET. They usually put 2 embryos back but could do 3.  My donor had some leucocytes  in his sperm, more than the norma counts but we froze it anyway my insurance policiy, so there was an awkward moment and a talk about urethritis (common in men but more common in gay men). I think she thought I was mad when I asked for forms to sign then and there that if he died I could use it to get pregnant but we got them done.

We had a nice day after that exploring BCN.  That evening I had dinner a few drinks and then I got a cab home to the hotel at 0200, the boys explored the nightlife and came in about 0500.  I bought all the drugs she prescribed, and am going see Mr Trew on Tuesday.

All in all it was a fruitful and hopeful trip

Felix- delighted to hear that you scan was good.  I really hope that all is ok with you Dad. what is your lining thickness and what drugs does Stephan use to help linings?

Dottiep- I hope all goes well in Reprofit.	

Good luck to all the 2ww ladies.

Emma- so pleased that you are taking the leap again!!!

Lou- I hope that you and Ellis are adjusting to the empty cot!!

Rose- I do think that your sister was out of order, I tell none of my family about my treatments/pregnancy/miscarriage etc and then only have my friends who are supportive around me.

Laura what decisions have you made about the sperm donor it is so hard, you know the lack of education achievements might be a lack of opportunity to attend university etc not a reflection of his actual intelligence. I didn't go to university straight from school or actually get great O+A levels results compared to my peers at school  (10 O'levels and 3 A levels but not great grades), but I did an MSc and BSc at two different universities simultaneously and had a fulltime sisters post and a part time evening post all at the same time 4 years down the line. In Spain you know nothing about the donors- I was asking my donors partner to watch the girls who arrived at the recpetion and see what they were like- they could have been IVF pts themselves for all we knew!!

Mussy really hope that the 2ww goes wel

Hi to everyone else
L x


----------



## winky77

Hey JJ, 

Glad to hear it was such a productive, if emotional trip to Barcelona. I had no idea they would do a trial ET ....what's the reason for that?  Is it just the normal process in Spain?  I'm glad to got have some fun in Barcelona too.....it's a fantastic city isn't it ! 

...Di x


----------



## dottiep

Lorraine - glad your trip was fruitful - all sounds promising.  Stepan prescribes Estrofem to bulk up the lining (oestrogen basically).

Di - just be aware if you do speak to your gp that mine said the thyroid had no impact on fertility and IVF outcome!!!  How wrong can that be!!  


Been out for drinks with friends - must go to bed as have to pack tomorrow...

Sleep well all
Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Di - might take you up on that - starting Rosemary conley as i know it works - lost 2 1/2 stones on it last time - shame have put it back on what with all the cake up in Scotland!!!
JJ glad it's all on track for you.  you've beed thro so much and are truly a strong person.Take care x
Hi to everyone else
R x


----------



## Damelottie

JJ1 - I'll pm you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Didi- many IVF clinics do a trial ET before IVF so they know what size catheter and any difficulties with anatomy are mapped out before hand as oppposed to when the embryos are loaded in the catheter on the real day.
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose, families can be so insensitive - me and mum have had words on many occasion about my ttc.  Mainly because if I've hit a brick wall, it's suddenly become all about her!  The drama, she's also told other people which really did annoy me as it's my business to tell.  Families!!  I did have words with her going along the lines that I can't be an emotional prop for her as well as keep myself going through what will be an emotional journey.  (Basically stop being a drama queen mother!!)  -    
That's what I love about this site - the support is brilliant.  Thank you everyone  
Having last day of junk food ready to start tomorrow... new mantra - must lose weight... 
Take care one and all, 
R x x


----------



## suzie.b

Rose

I can't believe your sister - totally insensitive and totally untrustworthy too.  You're right, it's your information.  We're here for you and will just listen and support.   

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi all

Just watching Neil Diamond from Glastonbury before I really must go and start packing!  Not done anything constructive yet, although only there for 2 nights so won't exactly need much.  
Had to call stepan thismorning as have had really blurred vision for a few days and apparently this is one of the side effects of Estrofem listed under the 'contact your doctor immediately' section.... he told me to take it vaginally instead so will have less of an effect on the rest of my body.  I swear, I'm not sure how many more things I can put in there!! It's getting mighty crowded!  

Hope everyone has enjoyed the sun?

Will post more later when suitcase has at least 4 things in it.....


Dottie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie really wishing you the best of luck at Reprofit and coming back with your excess bagggage!!

L x


----------



## muddypaws

Wow, a busy weekend on here. Good luck Dottie  ...know what you mean about the number of things you have to insert!! Not to mention the number of people who have a look and insert things too!! Sadly, none of them attractive, nubile men!! Ah well..can't have everything (apparently). 

Rose, just to echo everyone else, I am so sorry about your sister. How painful and awful for you. You have a right to expect sensitivity and understanding but families can end up hurting us the most can't they? My mum has been great but does have the tendency to get upset for herself when I get upset "how do you think I feel?" she said to me..."it's not about you mother"...I said in return...touche. My dad is a bit like "how are you...OK great...anyway, that decking really needs hosing down...I'll just go outside...." 

Everyone on here understand how you feel and supports you...makes sense what you say about having motherhood as her thing. She'll soon get over it when she sees your little bundle and her kids have a cousin to play with! 

Felix, hope you are OK and Dad is OK. 

Muddylane


----------



## Damelottie

dottiep said:


> Just watching Neil Diamond from Glastonbury


Wasn't it just brilliant??


----------



## dottiep

Yeah - I think I would have gone if not for the sound of my frosties calling me.......


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - Glad that your trip was worthwhile and that you are back on track again. You so deserve this to work 

Rose - So sorry about you sister, I'm sure when you are pregnant and have your baby then they'll all be there for you.

Dottie - Are you packed yet?? Hope all goes well and you are soon back home with your precious cargo on board. Hope your eyes are better with the alternative route of administration  

Di - I love duvet days, have had quite a few myself in the past couple of weeks   Good luck with the health and fitness

Felix - hope your dad gets good news tomorrow.

Mini - I've done really well with Rosemary conley in the past and am now trying to do her GI diet with bits from GL too, with not too much success yet, 

Laura - hope you've come to some decisions about your donor - I can't help I'm afraid as never got given a choice. I think I personally would be more inclined to choose physical characteristics over education.

Hope everyone else is ok

roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dottie - take care and all the best for Repro x x


----------



## winky77

Dottie - just sending you lots of      for your trip tomorrow !!!!

xxxx Di


----------



## dottiep

Thank you everyone for your lovely wishes.  There is an unbelievable amount of support on here from people who truly understand what this journey entails.  I really don't think I would have come this far if it wasn't for you all.  

Nearly packed!  I'm definitely thinking positively but need to bear in mind that Stepan has only given me 10% chance so I shouldn't be surprised if it doesn't work.  Will focus on the 10% though as this is the last go with my eggs, then on to double donor....

There's a girl out there at the moment that I've been in touch with on the Reprofit thread so will have someone to have dinner with one night.  Don't really mind a couple of days on my own though. Won't really be on my own as I'm taking trusty lap top so will be in touch with you all. 


Laura - hope you manage to juggle your dates!

Felix - hope your lining grows nicely and tomorrow brings better news for your dad.  

Muddy - hope your embie(s) are burrowing in as we speak


Love to everyone else
Dottie
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Have a safe journey Dottie, wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Elpida

Will be thinking of you Dottie - all the best


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - hope the thaw went well and all the best for your trip. I am on my way back from scan and needless to say EC will be Wednesday (when I am supposed to be in Copenhagen). I pretty much knew this would happen - think I was just in denial. So now psyching myself up to look pale and ill tomorrow so I can go home early pleading sickness and cancel the trip. Hate faking it but nothing I can do. Got somewhere between ten and fifteen follies so less than last time but hopefully quality over quantity. Hello to everyone else - will post more when back at PC - sure I've missed lots over the weekend. Laura x


----------



## winky77

Hello all!  

Laura...what a pain you've got a work clash again!  Follies sound good tho.  

I've just made an appointment at LWC to be shown how to do injections.  Start on day 21 - 12th July.  I am down in London from Tues pm to Thurs pm this week so don't have to make a special trip thankfully!  I'll be at LWC Thurs at 2.30 in case anyone else is around and fancies a coffee beforehand?  My flight is at 5.50 so not masses of time afterwards. I wanted to ask advice on drugs...it's the Puregon Package  at £970 from LWC that I need.  In the interests of saving some money does anyone have the contact details for Ali of Shadwell (think that's who I remember being mentioned before!) or anywhere else in London? I might be able to get along there whilst down.  Also the note I have from LWC doesn't really look like a prescription as such...just an A5 piece of paper with the drugs listed and signed by the consultant?  Is that usual?  Because I am on thyroxin at the moment I have a prescription charge exemption certificate....I know it is a longshot but might just take the prescription into a chemist today and see if I can get it without paying! 

Any advice most welcome. 

..Di x


----------



## muddypaws

Good luck Dottie     

Didi, sounds like a private prescription, so not on NHS official prescription script, which is perfectly legal but as far as I am aware means that you would have to pay but not a standard prescription charge, you'd have to pay the actual costs of the drugs. Not definite on this but think it's right. Sorry! Hopefully I might be wrong!! 

Muddylane


----------



## dottiep

Hi all

Just arrived so about to pop out for some supplies.
Not heard from Stepan re frosties so assume all ok....

Di - the number for Ali's in Shadwell is 0207 790 9150. He was definitely cheaper than LWC.  You may need to get the pregnyl from them though as it needs to stay refrigerated and they give you a cool bag. Pregnyl is quite cheap though -about £25 I think.
I think I agree with Muddy too - you will probably have to pay full price as not an NHS prescription.  I had to pay full price for mine the other day - and got a £60 parking ticket to boot!! Serves me right I suppose.

Laura - sod's law again honey!  I'm sure you can make yourself look really ill tomorrow....

Take care all
Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie hope it goes well

Didi check out the 'where to get cheaper drugs thread' http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.285

I found ALi in Fazeley pharmacy cheaper for puregon than ali in sahdwell but Perky found found calea the cheapest by far. Pregnyl is less than 5 pounds an amp. You prescription sounds like a bog standard private prescription basically any headed paper with a Drs signature will sufice. Unless you get your GP to transcribe it you will pay the pirvate rate, and some pharmacies (so Welbeck pharmacy around the corner from LWC will also add on 60 pounds for a private script!)

Laura really hope Wed goes well- is you mum going with you?

I've got an appt with Mr Trew tomorrow after work, then ARGC rang me to offer me an appt with Mr T as follow up for my last failed cycle in August- glad I didn't sit around waiting for him, I will go regardless as even if I do DE I will need someone to look after immunes over here so will ask them.

L x


----------



## dottiep

JJ - good luck with your consult tomorrow.

Have just called Stepan (he must think I'm a stalker!) - both embies survived although one is now a grade 2 (other is a grade 1) - let's hope they don't degrade overnight.....I will have last glass of wine thisevening to toast my embies....

Am having dinner with Kat and her DH from the Reprofit thread...

Hot & sunny here....

Dottie
x


----------



## Felix42

Laura, sorry that the timing's haven't worked out as planned but you give your all to work the rest of the time, you're allowed some downtime. Good luck and hope all goes well with your sickie acting!

JJ, good luck for appointment. Like you say it doesn't do any harm to have a friendly dr over here when you're going abroad. I'm hoping that the Birth clinic will prescribe oestrogen on Thursday for me should I need it. 

Dottie, great to hear your frosties have survived ok. Will raise a virtual glass to them myself this evening. Great you can meet up with Kat & her DH. They sound like great company!

Rose, hope you're feeling better hun?  I was so upset to read about your sisters & family reactions. I guess you've just got to remind yourself that it just says more about them than you & once you've a lovely baby in your arms all will be worth it & they'll come round. 

Well my news is that unfortunately my parents can't come to Brno with me. The Drs need to do more tests for my Dad and it was all getting too stressful for them leaving it so close to the wire.  There's an outside chance my brother might come over but I'm thinking not really. I'm feeling ok about it (apart from worried about my Dad of course) but then again I'm all tearful all the time too. What a state. Must be the drugs! Off to a development course now (with injection packed & ready) so trying to take it easy. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix - very sorry to hear that your parents can't go with you to Brno. Hope the tests etc on your dad all turn out to be OK. Will you perhaps be able to meet up with any other FF folk whilst you're there? That would help a bit wouldn't it? Afraid I'm not too good at advice on travelling on your own - I do it so often for work that I'm so used to it, and to some extent I actually prefer it - no one to worry about apart from yourself....

Dottie - great news that the embies thawed OK. Hope all goes well tomorrow, enjoy that glass of wine...wine feels like a distant memory!

JJ1 - great news all round, seems like you have a really good plan for moving forwards. So pleased for you

Rose - just been reading through the weekend's posts and I'm so sorry about your family. When I started on this whole rollercoaster of a journey I made a conscious decision right from the start that if anyone expressed any negativity about it at all, I would stop talking about it at all with them and, depending on who it was of course, pretty much exclude them from my life....this whole thing is hard enough without being surrounded by negativity from others. I've been very lucky that most people have been super positive and supportive, but of course you still get the odd comment (even my sister who has in general been great, said to me the other day 'well, how many goes will you have? you can't go on forever can you?....' which I thought was a pretty insensitive comment - especially as she's 8 months pregnant with her third...all conceived easily/quickly - I mean does she think I want to be going through this every month?!). You just have to develop a really tough exterior to get through it. Rely on those who do understand (like the FF girlies!) and keep the discussion to a bare minimum with those that don't. Of course it's so sad that it's your family who are being so unsupportive - but you can get your support elsewhere - you have friends, and you have us. And in the longer term, I'm sure they will come round, especially once you give birth to that niece/nephew/grandchild...

Di - unfortunately I shall be back at home resting and recovering after EC on Thurs so not able to meet up. Hope all goes well at LWC - the whole injection thing is pretty easy really - nothing to worry about! Great that you are starting soon....
I was really lazy about the drugs again this time - having said last time I would shop around, I ended up just getting them from LWC - it's just so hard for me to find the time to call round everywhere and then get to the pharmacy to collect them - I'm always rushing from scan appt to station to office etc. But I know the other girls have saved loads, so if you have the time, definitely try to find alternative source for the Puregon as that's the really pricy one

Muddy - hope you're OK and surviving the 2WW. Have everything crossed for you

Laura
x

PS gave in to my slightly intellectually snobbish tendencies and went for the donor with the uni education/profession over the proven donor....still not sure it was right decision, but as you say, clinics wouldn't release the sperm if they weren't confident that it was OK would they?

PPS am thinking migraine for tomorrow/weds. Never had one before but seems like the sort of thing which would come on suddenly and prevent me from travelling/flying...gosh I hate all this scheming but what can you do? I can't be in two places at once....


----------



## kylecat

hey girls - just catching up!

Felix - really sorry to hear that your mum and dad can't come to Brno with you. I really hope that your brother is able to make it. If not, do you have a friend who could go with you or at least go out there for a couple of days? If I was on my school holidays, I'd book a cheap flight and come with you to keep you company. Take care, don't cry, everything will turn out fine in the end.   

JJ1- good luck for your appointment tommorrow with your consultant. Will he be looking at your lining again? When are you hoping to go out to spain for your treatment?

Dottie - glad you've arrived safely in Brno and great news that those little embies have survived OK - they seem to be defrosting nicely! Enjoy your meal and glass of wine this evening and please please keep us all updated!

Di - good luck finding those drugs cheaper. JJ1 gives lots of good advice on where to get cheap drugs!!! When do you start the down regging?

Laura - sods law that EC is wednesday but at least if ET is Friday you can rest up over the weekend and take it nice and easy. As felix says you work hard and no one is going to deny you a day or two off if you are ill - we are not superhuman and we all get ill from time to time. Don't forget you are not really telling a lie as you will be having a minor procedure and will need some time to recover afterwards. Lots and lots of luck for your cycle.    

Rose - hope you are OK and downregging is going well. Really sorry to hear about your problems with your sister - what a horrible thing to do. Are you feeling better today?

Muddylane - hope all is OK and 2ww is not driving you too mad - it can't be long to test day now? You have a great chance with those blasts on board!

As for me - I had my start up appointment today - just went through the antagonist cycle with the nurse and she answered any questions that I had. They are hoping to collect an average of 10 eggs and have had very good success rates with this protocol recently. It is fairly new to the clinic but they are ever so pleased with the results so far!!   My mum is going to come with me to EC and then she is going to look after me for a week so I don't have to do too much. Mum and dad have been great and have even changed the date of their holiday so they can be there for me through the whole thing. I've been lucky as my IVF should start around 23rd July - the first day of the summer holidays!!!

Bye for now

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## Roo67

Dottie - glad the thaw went well, hope you're having a lovely evening with Kat    for FET tomorrow.

Katie - glad your appt went well today, and that your parents are being supportive.   that the positive results continue for you.

Laura - Good luck with feigning illness tomorrow - I'm sure you'll be fine and the lies will be well worth it in the end  

Di - hope you manage to save some money with your drugs, let me know if you end up at Darlington as I'm not too far away and could meet for coffee.

Rose - hope you're feeling a little betteer today  

Felix - so sorry that it wasn't better news for your dad and that they are unable to go to Brno with you, Stepan will look after you. 

JJ1 - Hope your appt's go well and are supportive about your treatment abroad

Roo x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello girls ..just spotted this thread I have lots of weight to lose first but this may well be my next step so hope you don't mind me reading and joining you all   as I know little or nothing really about ivf apart from tiny bits picked up about injecting and what have you.. as have only really been on clomid/metformin for ages which failed miserably. 

Cat x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Cat,  

No problem joining us - as you can see we're all at various stages of our journeys.

We chatted when I first joined a year or so ago. 

Roo x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rose sorry you have had to deal with what you're sister has put you through, life throws enough at us already without added pressure from loved ones!  You take care, you've always got us lot to understand!  I'm doing ok thanks, nothing exciting to report on TTC front, still in no mans land.  Yes, my holiday is less than 2 weeks away and I cannot wait, need a break from reality!

JJ1 hope tomorrows appt goes well.  Glad you had some positive news from Barcelona, it does sound like you were impressed with the clinic so off to a good start.  Hope you are keeping ok  

Dottie enjoy that glass of wine, good that you have some company tonight, good luck!

Katie glad you have mum and dad on side, it's really lovely for them to be there for you .... mine just think i'm completely mad even considering it!  Good timing too, all looking rosey!

Roo have been thinking of you  

Felix, hope you can get someone to accompany you, sorry to hear your dad is poorly, hope he makes a full and speedy recovery.  

Good luck Laura!

Will try to catch up properly on calling all single women thread when I get chance, take care all
Jovi xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Cat, nice to 'meet' you - the more the merrier!  Good luck with the weight loss - me too!

Take care

Jovi x


----------



## kylecat

Hello Cat - nice to meet you - you will find plenty of information on this board regarding IVF. Just shout if you have any questions - although I can't promise you I'll know many answers!!

Jovi - I hope that your really enjoy your holiday - I expect you can't wait. Where are you going - anywhere exotic?!

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks for the welcome   Ooh yes I do recognise some names ..I have been on this site for soooo long its no wonder really, as it has been 4 years on here now! I am like part of the furniture  

Jovi ..  I am starting the cambridge diet at the end of July as I have a few friends who have done it and had excellent weight loss, one is still on it and has lost 3.5stone in just over 13 wks so going to give it a go..I know it won't be easy but worth it if I get my dream. 

Hi Roo ..   was that on the clomid thread ? or was I just nattering to you randomly I have a habit of doing that sometimes lol 

Hi Kylecat .. thank you hunny nice to meet you too   

I started reading from the start of this thread but just know I will forget it all by the time I get to the end   ..can someone give me a summary of where you are all at ?  

Cat x


----------



## lulumead

hi all,

Good luck with all the various EC's, FET's, & 2WW's...July seems like a busy month, fingers crossed its going to be a positive one...sending good vibes to you all.  

Felix: hope all ok with your Dad.

Rose: sorry to hear family adding to this already emotional journey. I really think family assume they are entitled to say anything they like about your situation and therefore don't think about what they are saying in the same way as they would with a friend.  And from what I've read on here, you're all strong women, used to getting on with stuff and therefore people can be insensitive, assuming you are super human and can cope with anything thrown at you.  My sister thought it was hilarious to point at a particularly unattractive man in a swimming pool, saying 'maybe you could ask him for sperm'....hmmm...how funny, but I know she didn't really intend to be insensitive!

Went to the LWC Inseminar seminar, useful for the cheaper consultation, and meeting the staff.  Am confused though because am also in email contact with a friend of a friend who might be willing to donate at home, he is already a donor through Barts so all checked out. We're talking about what contact might mean, and it feels complicated...oh la la...really not sure what to do.  Anyway booked for my consultation at LWC on the 11th July, so will see what happens after that.  Trying to get the ex to come collect his stuff, which is also annoying me and stressing me out...just want that all tied up so I can seriously move on to whatever is next.

Good energy to you all over the next couple of weeks...here's to hearing lots of good news.
xx


----------



## Roo67

Cat - I think it was probably on donor sperm thread - can't really remember 

If you go to main singles board there is a sticky thread 'who's who' which will tell you where ppl are up to, I think it needs a bit of an update (sorry Katie, I know you're busy )- but will give you a general idea.
There are quite a few of us going abroad now for IVF as works out a lot cheaper.

Roo x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I noticed that ..god I would be terrified of going abroad alone for treatment so you are very brave those of you who have gone over alone ..I would have to take a gang of friends with me  

Will have a look through thanks hunny   ooh just got really excited watching Andy Murray get through to the next round   managed not to wet myself tho so thats good  

Cat x


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone! Just to let you know I've updated the who's who list - it def needed doing and only took ten mins - thanks for the reminder Roo, have been meaning to do it for ages!  

It should give everyone an idea of where we're all up to!

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## Roo67

I know I was watching it too - can't believe he won, when he was 2 sets down and losing in the 3rd, can't see him beating Nadal though.

I took my mum with me, most people take someone, but the clinic in Czech Rep. is so busy now that theres usually at least one other FF there at the same time.

Roo x

Thanks Katie - didn't mean to be cheeky


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thats not so bad then, it seems to have a good reputation, how much does it cost for ivf over there then?

Just added my bit at the end of the page of your intros. 

Cat x


----------



## Roo67

It has got a good reputation and their results are pretty good too.

IVF is 1000 Euros
DE IVF is 3100 Euros
D FET is 1000 Euros,

Donor sperm and drugs are all extra, but prices are soon to go up but still a lot cheaper than the UK. If you add in the cost of hotels and flights it is still cheaper.


----------



## Damelottie

Roo - D FET is only 100 euros?? Whats that?


----------



## Roo67

Oops - no it should have been 1000   

D FET - donor frozen embryo's


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Perhaps thats the brochure Em


----------



## Damelottie

Shame Roo - I got seriously excited then


----------



## dottiep

Hi all from a very hot & sunny Brno.

Welcome Cat - look forward to chattig with you.

Felix - sorry to hear your dad can't make it but hoping your brother can.  I know it sounds daunting but it's not that bad doing it alone.  Do you know yet if anyone else will be around??

Katie - thanks for updating the board - although there are a few too many BFN's on my bit - here's hoping that's about to change.

Had 2 blastocysts put back this afternoon - as I said yesterday one is a grade 2 (expanding) and the other is a grade 1 (hatching) - they seemed to think this was good post thaw, although I would of course have preferred 2 x grade 1's  
Had a couple of acupuncture sessions and now have some kind of seed strapped to one of the points on my finger    Not sure what it's for but she seems to think it may help.....

Hope everyone is well....will catch up later.

Dottie
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - congratulations on successful transfer and welcome to the 2WW - will be joining you soon!

Rose - glad you've talked to your parents and things are a little better between you.

Lulu - always difficult this known donor vs clinic option. Of course with a known donor you save thousands of pounds, and have much more information to give the child about their biological father. But on the downside it's more complicated both in terms of the logistics of doing the inseminations, but also afterwards in terms of the role they play in the child's life. Clinic route is certainly simpler/more straightforward, but hugely expensive and you have such limited information about the donor. 
When I started out with all this, I considered trying to find known donor, but having wracked my brains, couldn't think of a single person that would be suitable and decided it would be easier to go via a clinic....but others have very successfully taken the known donor route - it's a case of what feels right for you

Cat - hello and welcome. Good luck with the weight loss - I could do with losing a couple of stone too, my BMI is definitely over 25. But clinic happy to treat and actually have never mentioned weight as an issue. Am part way through 2nd IVF now and trying to eat healthily and walk a lot, but have decided not to try to 'diet' as such - I'm always good for a few weeks and then I have major relapse....and end up worse than where I started   Keep telling myself plenty of women bigger than me get pregnant, so if it's going to happen it will happen, whether I lose the weight or not (but maybe I'm just trying to convince myself!)

Well, I've come home early from work with a 'headache' - which needs to develop into a migraine over night so I can cancel my work trip to Copenhagen...am supposed to fly at 10am tomorrow so really need to call travel agency and cancel tonight to save cancellation fees - but am concerned they will send confirmation of cancellation to my boss (who signs off my travel) and then he'll know I've cancelled before I'm sick...if you know what I mean. Oh the lies....must try to keep a consistent story for everyone....think I will text boss in an hour or so and say that I'm now faint/dizzy and nauseous and that I don't think it's a good idea to plan to fly tomorrow - then I can cancel before the end of the day today....
Did trigger injection last night, so no drugs today - EC is 10am tomorrow morning....fingers crossed for a good batch...

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Laura - try not to stress over your little white lies....you work so hard anyway! Sending you loads of luck for EC tomorrow - is your Mum coming with you again? Hope you get lots of healthy eggs   

Dottie
x


----------



## Roo67

Dottie - those embies sound great, look after yourself PUPO lady.  

Laura - Hope the headache develops into a full blown migraine   - you're too thoughtful trying to save your company money, I'm sure I would find it just as difficult. Don't feel guilty, you work really hard and probably harder that you need by the sound of things.    for tomorrow.

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Roo and Dottie - I know I shouldn't feel guilty about it but I hate having to lie. My boss is fundamentally a nice guy and I feel bad having to fake illness when I suspect he would be quite sympathetic if I told him the truth. But since I'm still waiting on the grade increase/promotion (July/Aug timeframe) I just don't want to do anything to jeopardise that - I'm going to need the extra cash for a start!

Oh well, it's not the end of the world, it's not a cricitally important meeting and life goes on - there's more important things than mobile phones at the end of the day  

Not really looking forward to the whole EC/ET thing - looking forward to it all being over - even though that means I'm faced with the dreaded 2WW again...

hmm, must go and lie in darkened room with this terrible migraine.... 

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

I hear sunshine is really good for a migraine


----------



## some1

Oh my goodness, so many posts on here I'm a bit lost!  

Just wanted to say :

Dottie - glad to hear embies thawed ok, sending you loads of   for a BFP

Laura - good luck for EC tomorrow!!

Felix - sorry to hear that your Dad is unwell, sending you loads of   for a successful trip to Brno

Cat - welcome to the threads!

Katie - really excited for you getting started on your cycle, keeping everything crossed for you!

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - too scared to go out in case anyone from work sees me when I'm supposed to have a migraine!

Not that anyone from work lives near me - at least I don't think so - but it would be just my luck....

Off to my mums later - will stay over there tonight and then she'll come with me to London tomorrow. It's very good of her because she hates going into London and her arthritis makes all the trains/walking around quite hard work. I'd be happy to go on my own, but clinic won't let me go home alone...and a taxi all the way back to Hampshire would be mad...

Fortunately my mum is quite happy in the waiting room as long as she has a supply of tea and a crossword!

Will be glad when it's all over. Not sure whether it's easier 2nd time because you know what to expect, or worse - because you know what to expect!!

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Good luck Laura  . In terms of work really you are sick, you're having an operation! It's no easy thing having anaesthesia and needles poked through your bits so don't feel badly about it..hope the needles bit hasn't made you feel worse.....you won't feel a thing at the time of course, ahem. 

Dottie, just read your message about blasts and glad it went well...sound similar to mine but they all seem to grade them differently...mine were 1ABs (with 1AA the top down to 3CC at bottom...confusing hey?) with one hatching out. 

Welcome Cat... 

Muddylane


----------



## Bluebelle Star

So sorry I'm out of touch as I've been  in hospital with a lung problem and unable to read/post! :

Laura good luck for tomorrow!

Welcome CAT!I too want to loose weight before I start!! I have PCOS so it is very difficult, but I'm determined!

Dottie - best wishes,really hope it works

Katie - really hope it goes well!!

Felix - I hope your Dad is OK soon.

JJ1 - Hope the appt went well

Aweeze - Hope going back to work went ok? Ellis has grown sooo much, his picture is adorable!!!

Rose - Hope it gets better with the family

Bluebelle


----------



## dottiep

Laura - hope that migraine is really kicking in now!! 

Best of luck for tomorrow - buy your mum some nice flowers or choccies as a thank you!
Hope you get some fat juicy plump ones...

Dx


----------

